# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հավատու՞մ եք մոգության/կախարդության գոյությանը

## Ֆրեյա

Միջին վիճակագրական սովորական մարդուն եթե հարցնեք, արդյոք հավատում է աշխարհում մոգերի, կախարդների գոյությանը, հավանաբար՝ կպատասխանի, որ ոչ։ Այդ ամենը համարվում է հեքիաթների, ֆենտեզիի կատեգորիա։

Ընդ որում, չեմ ուզում, որ հիպնոզ, հոգեբանական ազդեցություն, տելեպատիա եւ նման տեսակի այլ կարողությունները դասենք մոգությանը։ Եկեք դեռևս հեռու թողնենք դրանք առանձին թեմայի համար։

Մոգություն/կախարդանք ասելով ես հասկանում գործողությունը, որի ժամանակ մարդը (կամ մարդ համարվող որևէ էակ  :Jpit:  ) կարողանում է .
1. Նյութեղեն առարկաների, իրերի, նյութի եւ նյութի մասնիկների վրա ազդել առանց ֆիզիկական կոնտակտի եւ ֆիզիկապես գործողություն/աշխատանք կատարելու,

2. Կարողանում է նյութերի վրա ներգործել եւ իրականացնել որակական կամ քանակական փոփոխություններ (օրինակ, ջրից գինի սարքել, քարից՝ ոսկի, տրանսֆորմացիա...)

3. Կարողանում են հաղթահարել գրավիտացիան, հատել ժամանակ եւ տարածություն 

4. Մնացածը, ինչի մասին գրվել ու ասվել է միֆերում, լեգենդներում, պատմության մեջ, կրոնական աղբյուրներում 

Դասակարգումս ահավոր տապոռային ա, գիտեմ, բայց եթե հիմա սկսեմ թվարկել բոլոր կախարդական երևույթները նշվածս աղբյուրներից, կարող ա մի քանի տասնյակ տարիների գիտահետազոտական աշխատանք պահանջվի  :Jpit: 

Մասնավորապես ինձ մի հարց ա հուզում. եթե այս նշածս ավելի շուտ հեքիաթային–առասպելային բնույթի երևույթները գոյութոյւն չունեն, որտեղից են առաջացել այդքան հեքիաթները, լեգենդները.... ինչ–որ մեկի մտքով ուղղակի անցել է, ֆանտազիայի արդյունք է՞՞՞ 

Եթե կախարդներ, վհուկներ ու այլ զիբիլ չկա, ապա ինչու է եկեղեցին մի քանի դար շարունակ փնտրել ու կոտորել վհուկներին (ведьма)...  Վարկածներ շատ կան, դրանցից ոչ պակաս հեքիաթային եւս մեկն էլ՝ Դեն Բրաունի  վարկածը (գուցե դա էլ հեքիաթ չի՝ ինչ իմանաս...)

Եթե կախարդանք, մոգություն չունի, ապա ինչու գոյություն ունեն տարբեր տեսակի գաղտնի կազմակերպություններ, օրդերներ, տելեպատների ու մեդիումների միավորումներ, սեկտաներ.... որոնք րիտուալներ են պրակտիկայում իրականացնում։ Եթե պրակտիկ փորձը ոչինչ չի տալիս, ապա ինչու են դրանք շարունակում գոյություն ունենալ... Չէ որ, եթե իրականում ոչինչ էլ տեղի չունենար, մարդիկ անիմաստ տեղը ժամանակ չէին ծախսի... Կցրվեին տներով... Այսինքն՝ չէին էլ հավաքվի  :Jpit:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ընդ որում, չեմ ուզում, որ հիպնոզ, հոգեբանական ազդեցություն, տելեպատիա եւ նման տեսակի այլ կարողությունները դասենք մոգությանը։ Եկեք դեռևս հեռու թողնենք դրանք առանձին թեմայի համար։


Այսինքն էս սաղ դարերով դասվելա մոգությանը, մեկ էլ էկավ Ֆրեյան ու ասեց, որ տենց չի ուզում: 




> 1. Նյութեղեն առարկաների, իրերի, նյութի եւ նյութի մասնիկների վրա ազդել առանց ֆիզիկական կոնտակտի եւ ֆիզիկապես գործողություն/աշխատանք կատարելու,
> 
> 2. Կարողանում է նյութերի վրա ներգործել եւ իրականացնել որակական կամ քանակական փոփոխություններ (օրինակ, ջրից գինի սարքել, քարից՝ ոսկի, տրանսֆորմացիա...)
> 
> 3. Կարողանում են հաղթահարել գրավիտացիան, հատել ժամանակ եւ տարածություն 
> 
> 4. Մնացածը, ինչի մասին գրվել ու ասվել է միֆերում, լեգենդներում, պատմության մեջ, կրոնական աղբյուրներում


Քիչմ հարրիփոթերային դասակարգումա, հիմնված ֆիլմերի ու հեքիաթների վրա, չես կարծում?

----------


## Hayazn

Հեքիաթները շատ անգամ իրականության պատում են բայց քանի որ հնարավոր չէ պարզաբանել թե այդ հեքիաթները որտեղից են եկել մենք ուղղակի այն վերագրում ենք վերջին անգամ այն պատմողին , բայց իրականում նրանք շատ հին են երևի ավելի հին քան մեր երկիր մոլորակը : Բոլորս հիշում ենք այն հեքիաթը երբ չար արքայադուստրը կախարդական փայտիկի օգնությամբ պատի վրաի հայելուն հրամայում է ցուցադրել իրեն թէ ով է ամենագեղեցիկը աշխարհում : Հիմա մի քիչ ընկեք երևակայության գիրկը և պատկերացրեք , որ կախարդական փայտիկը « հեռահար կառավարման վահանակն է » իսկ պատի վրայի հայելին « պատից կախովի հեռուստացույցը » իսկ թէ «  ով է ամենա գեղեցիկը աշխարհում » բնականաբար այստեղ խոսքը գնում է « միս արմենիա » -ի  մասին   : Սրանից կարելի է հետևություն անել , որ մեզանից առաջ եղել է քաղաքակրթություն բայց թէ որտեղ ,  սա արդեն վիճելի հարց է , հնարավոր երկու վարկած կարող եմ առաջարկել առաջինը այն , որ նրանք ապրել են հենց այս նույն մոլորակի վրա  , համշխարհաին ջրհեղեղից առաջ և երկրորդ նրանք ապրել կամ գուցե և ապրում են այսօր մեկ այլ « մեզ անհայտ » մոլորակի վրա և պարբերաբար այցելելով մեզ բերում են նման տեղեկություններ : Ինչ վերաբերում է մոգերի կամ վհուկների ունակությանը որ նրանք կարողանում են ազդել ձգողական դաշտի վրա ես նույնիսկ չէմ կասկածում , որովհետև կարծիք կա « իհարկե առանց ապացույցների » , որ եգիպտական բուրգերը կառուցող ստրուկները 2.5 տոննանոց քարերը տեղափոխել են միայն մեկ ձեռքով բռնած , սա նշանակում է որ քարը չի հպվել գետնին այլ այն եղել է օդի մեջ , գետնից բարձր և դրա համար էլ ճանապարհների հետքերը չկան ուրեմն այդ քարերը բարձրացվել են ձգողական դաշտի ուժեղացման շնորհիվ : Ինչ վերաբերում է այն խեղճ խաբվածներին , որ անդամ են դառնում զանազան սեկտերին  կամ աղանդներին  , դա նրանք անում են , ոչ թէ նրա համար որ այնտեղ հրաշքներ են տեղի ունենում այլ նրա համար , որ նման մի ակնկալիքով գնացել են և ընկել են կրակը իսկ աղանդի « ջանասեր քարոզիչները » լվացել են նրանց ուղեղը և նրանց կապել իրենց աղանդին , որպեսզի իրենք մնան « բիզնես » - ի մեջ :

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ոչ չեմ հավատում, տենց բան չկա:

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ԱՅՈ հավատում եմ ու կհավատամ

----------


## Սլիմ

> Միջին վիճակագրական սովորական մարդուն եթե հարցնեք, արդյոք հավատում է աշխարհում մոգերի, կախարդների գոյությանը, հավանաբար՝ կպատասխանի, որ ոչ։ Այդ ամենը համարվում է հեքիաթների, ֆենտեզիի կատեգորիա։
> 
> Եթե կախարդներ, վհուկներ ու այլ զիբիլ չկա, ապա ինչու է եկեղեցին մի քանի դար շարունակ փնտրել ու կոտորել վհուկներին (ведьма)...  Վարկածներ շատ կան, դրանցից ոչ պակաս հեքիաթային եւս մեկն էլ՝ Դեն Բրաունի  վարկածը (գուցե դա էլ հեքիաթ չի՝ ինչ իմանաս...)
> 
> Եթե կախարդանք, մոգություն չունի, ապա ինչու գոյություն ունեն տարբեր տեսակի գաղտնի կազմակերպություններ, օրդերներ, տելեպատների ու մեդիումների միավորումներ, սեկտաներ.... որոնք րիտուալներ են պրակտիկայում իրականացնում։ Եթե պրակտիկ փորձը ոչինչ չի տալիս, ապա ինչու են դրանք շարունակում գոյություն ունենալ... Չէ որ, եթե իրականում ոչինչ էլ տեղի չունենար, մարդիկ անիմաստ տեղը ժամանակ չէին ծախսի... Կցրվեին տներով... Այսինքն՝ չէին էլ հավաքվի


Ես ժամանակին հետաքրքրվում էի նմանատիպ երևույթներով, հետո հասկացա մի բան ինչքան հավատաս , այնքան էլ դա կազդի քո վրա, միանշանակ հնարավոր է ազդել մարդկանց վար, կոպիտ ասած զոմբիացնել, ինձ թվումա ես էտպիսի մի դեպքի ներկա եմ եղել :Sad:

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> կոպիտ ասած զոմբիացնել


Ի դեպ, Հարվարդյան էթնոբոտանիկ Ուեյդ Դեվիսը իր հետազոտությունների ընթացքում եկելա եզրակացության, որ դասական վուդուիստական զոմբիներին սև մոգերը /_վուդույում նման մոգերը կոչվում են բոկոռ, ի տարբերություն հունգանների ու մամբոների, որոնք ավելի կազմակերպված կրոնական վուդույի քրմերն ու քրմուհիներն են_/ ստանում են մարդուն թունավորելով /_ինչից զոհը կոմայի մեջա ընկնում_/, հետո հակաթույն ու թմրանյութեր են տալիս, որոնք մարդուց սարքում են նախկին անձնավորության կաղապարը` լիովին ենթակա մոգի կամքին: Դեվիսի հետազոտությունները հետագայում քննադատվել են ուրիշ գիտնականների կողմից, գլխավորապես զոմբիացման փոշու բաղադրատոմսի հիման վրա` Դեվիսը սխալվում եր, պնդելով, որ գլխավոր թունավոր նյութը այստեղ տետրոդոտոքսինն է:

Ինչևէ, գլխավոր պրոցեդուրան նկարագրվածա ճիշտ - մարդուն տրվումա կոմայի մեջ քցող անհայտ ծագման թույն, հետո հակաթույն, հետո հալուցինոգեններ ու այլ նյութեր, որոնք ստիպում են մարդուն կորցնել հիշողությունը ու ենթարկվել բոկոռին: Կողքից նման մարդիկ իրոք քայլող ու աշխատանք անող դիակներ են հիշացնում` այստեղից էլ զոմբիների մասին հեքիաթները: Իրականությունը, ինչպես և շատ այլ դեպքերում, հեքիաթից շատ ավելի վախենալույա:

----------

Freeman (01.07.2010), kyahi (22.12.2010), Ժունդիայի (08.05.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Քիչմ հարրիփոթերային դասակարգումա, հիմնված ֆիլմերի ու հեքիաթների վրա, չես կարծում?


Հա, կարծում եմ ու ուզածս հենց դա է, որ հասկանանք, թե հեքիաթներում, միֆերում, լեգենդներում ու նույն Հարրի Փոթթերում տեղ գտած կախարդանքի օրինակները որտեղից են սկզիբ առնում։ 
Իսկ Հարրի Փոթթերի մագիան ստեղից–էնտեղից վերցված ա, համարյա բոլորը հիմնված ա ուրիշ հեքիաթներում ու լեգենդներում հիշատակված կախարդական երևույթների ու կենդանիների վրա։ Ռոուլինգը, այսպես ասած, հավաքել, մի տեղ է խտացրել տարբեր երկրների լեգենդների հերոսներին։
Գիտես՞ տենց մեթոդ կա վերլուծության՝ աբստրակցիա, երբ մոդելը պարզացնելու համար դուրս ես թողնում ազդեցություն թողող որոշ պարամետրեր, որ կարողանաս երևույթը ուսումնասիրել...

----------

յոգի (23.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> .............. Ինչ վերաբերում է այն խեղճ խաբվածներին , որ անդամ են դառնում զանազան սեկտերին  կամ աղանդներին  , դա նրանք անում են , ոչ թէ նրա համար որ այնտեղ հրաշքներ են տեղի ունենում այլ նրա համար , որ նման մի ակնկալիքով գնացել են և ընկել են կրակը իսկ աղանդի « ջանասեր քարոզիչները » լվացել են նրանց ուղեղը և նրանց կապել իրենց աղանդին , որպեսզի իրենք մնան « բիզնես » - ի մեջ :


Ահա, սա բավականին տարածված վարկած է.. այսինքն, ենթադրվում է, որ հին, հետամնաց մարիկ ականատես են եղել զարգացած ցիվիլիզացիայի ներկայացուցիչների ու նրանց տեխնիկական միջոցները ընդունել են կախարդանքի տեղ...  
Բայց կան բաներ, որ տեխնիկայով էլ հնարավոր չի.. օրինակ, կերպարնափոխվելը։ Օրինակ, սա հիպնոզով շատ հեշտ բացատրվում է։ Ասում են, հնարավոր է մարդուն հիպնոզացնել եւ նրան համոզել, որ ինքն իրականում ուրիշ կերպարանքով մարդու է տեսնում։

Կամ, ասենք, մտքի միջոցով առարկաներ տեղաշարժելը... Ասում են՝ ժամանակին երկրի վրա ռասաներ են ապրել, որ երրորդ աչքի էներգիայով քարեր են տեղափոխել՝ բուրգերը կառուցելու համար  :Jpit:

----------

Hayazn (11.05.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Գիտես՞ տենց մեթոդ կա վերլուծության՝ աբստրակցիա, երբ մոդելը պարզացնելու համար դուրս ես թողնում ազդեցություն թողող որոշ պարամետրեր, որ կարողանաս երևույթը ուսումնասիրել... 
> Էս դեպքում կոնկրետ, հա՛, եկա ու ասացի որ տենց եմ ուզում, էլի հարցեր կան՞


Աբստրակցիայի մասին խորհուրդ կտամ պատմես մոգության ֆենոմենը ուսումնասիրող անթրոպոլոգներին` որոնցից ոչ մեկի աշխատանքները կարդացած չլինելով, ու ծանոթ չլինելով քննարկվող հարցին, մոգությունը գերադասում ես  սահմանափակել հեքիաթներում նկարագրված հրաշքներով` վերջիններս ընդունելով բառացիորեն, ու մատը մատին չխփելով հեքիաթների սիմվոլիզմը հասկանալու համար:
Մոգությունը ուսումնասիրվումա մոգություն նկարագրող իրական աղբյուրների /հունաեգիպական պապիրուսներ, տիբեթական տանտրաներ, միջնադարյան գրիմուարներ, ժամանակակից հետազոտող աշխատանքներ, այս կամ այն ավանդույթին պատկանող մարդկանց աշխատություններ ու նման մարդկանց հետ զրույցներ և այլն/ հիման վրա, ոչ թե հեքիաթների: Աբստրակցիան այստեղ չի օգնում` ընդհակառակը, խանգառումա /այդպես օրինակ եթե ուսումնասիրել Ջորդանո Բրունոյի մոգության մասին գրքերը /որոնք հեչ հեքիաթային չեն/ անկախ այդ գրքերին ծնունդ տված ավանդույթների` շատ քիչ բան հնարավոր կլինի հասկանալ/: Երբեմն իրական աղբյուրների նկարագրածը կարող է համընկնել հեքիաթների հետ /օրինակ իռլանդական որոշ լեգենդներում նկարագրվումա ներքին ջերմություն արտադրելու արվեստը, սկանդինավյան սագաներում արջի կերպարանափոխությունը կապվածա բերզերքների կուլտի հետ, որոշ հետազոտողներ չինական մարդ-աղվեսների մասին հեքիաթները կապում են ռեգիոնալ շամանական կուլտերի հետ ու այդպես շարունակ/, բայց որպես կանոն հեքիաթներում դրանք ուրճացրած բնույթ են կրում /հերոսները հեքիաթներում մի զարկով հազարներ են վարի տալիս, գեղեցկուհիները կատարյալ են, չարիքը անհաղթահարելի ու այդպես շարունակ/:




> Հա, կարծում եմ ու ուզածս հենց դա է, որ հասկանանք, թե հեքիաթներում, միֆերում, լեգենդներում ու նույն Հարրի Փոթթերում տեղ գտած կախարդանքի օրինակները որտեղից են սկզիբ առնում։


Հեքիաթներում, միֆերում, լեգենդներում կախարդանքի օրինակները սկիզբ են առնում մարդկային ուղեղում: Տես Ջոզեֆ Քեմփբել կամ Մարիա Լուիզա ֆոն Ֆրանց, էրկուսն էլ շատ հայտնի են կախարդական հեքիաթների ու լեգենդների հետազոտություններով:




> Դե դու էլի պետք ա մեջ ընկնեիր ու ցույց տայիր քո՝ Սկանդինավագերմանական դիցաբանության մանրամասնագույն գիտելիքները.... Եթե քեզ ցույց տալու համար սրա–նրա գրառումներում բառերից ավելի քիչ կախվեիր, կարծում եմ, որ բողոքող չէր լինի...


Ուղղակի զարմանալի թվաց նման անարգանքը ուրիշ մարդկանց ավանդույթների ու հավատալիքների հանդեպ` նամանավանդ քսանմեկերորդ դարում: Նման անարգանքը ժամանակին սկսվեց վհուկներին զիբիլ անվանելուց, ավարտվեց մասսայական հիսթերիկ խարույկներով:
Գիտելիքը մանրամասնագույն չի, յուրաքանչյուր խելքը գլխին դիցաբանական աղբյուրում նկարագրվածա, թե ումից էր Օդինը վհուկություն սովորում:

----------

kyahi (22.12.2010), Sambitbaba (22.12.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Աբստրակցիայի մասին խորհուրդ կտամ պատմես մոգության ֆենոմենը ուսումնասիրող անթրոպոլոգներին` որոնցից ոչ մեկի աշխատանքները կարդացած չլինելով, ու ծանոթ չլինելով քննարկվող հարցին, մոգությունը գերադասում ես  սահմանափակել հեքիաթներում նկարագրված հրաշքներով` վերջիններս ընդունելով բառացիորեն, ու մատը մատին չխփելով հեքիաթների սիմվոլիզմը հասկանալու համար:
> Մոգությունը ուսումնասիրվումա մոգություն նկարագրող իրական աղբյուրների /հունաեգիպական պապիրուսներ, տիբեթական տանտրաներ, միջնադարյան գրիմուարներ, ժամանակակից հետազոտող աշխատանքներ, այս կամ այն ավանդույթին պատկանող մարդկանց աշխատություններ ու նման մարդկանց հետ զրույցներ և այլն/ հիման վրա, ոչ թե հեքիաթների: Աբստրակցիան այստեղ չի օգնում` ընդհակառակը, խանգառումա /այդպես օրինակ եթե ուսումնասիրել Ջորդանո Բրունոյի մոգության մասին գրքերը /որոնք հեչ հեքիաթային չեն/ անկախ այդ գրքերին ծնունդ տված ավանդույթների` շատ քիչ բան հնարավոր կլինի հասկանալ/: Երբեմն իրական աղբյուրների նկարագրածը կարող է համընկնել հեքիաթների հետ /օրինակ իռլանդական որոշ լեգենդներում նկարագրվումա ներքին ջերմություն արտադրելու արվեստը, սկանդինավյան սագաներում արջի կերպարանափոխությունը կապվածա բերզերքների կուլտի հետ, որոշ հետազոտողներ չինական մարդ-աղվեսների մասին հեքիաթները կապում են ռեգիոնալ շամանական կուլտերի հետ ու այդպես շարունակ/, բայց որպես կանոն հեքիաթներում դրանք ուրճացրած բնույթ են կրում /հերոսները հեքիաթներում մի զարկով հազարներ են վարի տալիս, գեղեցկուհիները կատարյալ են, չարիքը անհաղթահարելի ու այդպես շարունակ/:
> 
> 
> 
> Հեքիաթներում, միֆերում, լեգենդներում կախարդանքի օրինակները սկիզբ են առնում մարդկային ուղեղում: Տես Ջոզեֆ Քեմփբել կամ Մարիա Լուիզա ֆոն Ֆրանց, էրկուսն էլ շատ հայտնի են կախարդական հեքիաթների ու լեգենդների հետազոտություններով:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Համոզված եմ, որ դու ինձանից ավելի շատ գիրք ես կարդացել, հատկապես՝ էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ: Խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ նաեւ Ջեյմս Ջորջ Ֆրեյզերի «Ոսկե ճյուղը», եթե չես կարդացել:
Ես գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ կարդացվածության ու մատերիալիստական աշխարհայացքի միջեւ կոռելյացիա եթե նույնիսկ կա, ապա այն շատ ուժեղ չէ: Մարդու աշխարհայացքի ձեւավորման վրա լիքը գործոններ են ազդում, էդ թվում գենետիկականը: Օրինակ՝ փոքր ժամանակ ես հավատացյալ քրիստոնյա էի /եթե, իհարկե, փոքր տարիքի էրեխան կարող ա ընբռնել այս կամ այն կրոնը կամ հավատքը/, դեռահասության տարիներին մի փոքր ժամանակահատված տարվեցի էզոթերիկայով, իսկ հիմա համոզված աթեիստ եմ: Ու չնայած մոգությանն ու կախարդությանը ահավոր մեծ սկեպտիցիզմով ու արհամարհանքով եմ վերաբերվում, բայց չեմ կրկնի սխալս ու չեմ անհատականացնի վերաբերմունքս: Իսկ Ջորդանո Բրունոյին իսկապես հարգում եմ՝ անկախ այն բանից, որ նա միստիցիզմային աշխարհայացքի կողմնակից էր  :Smile:

----------

kyahi (22.12.2010), Leo Negri (08.05.2010), Sambitbaba (22.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Համոզված եմ, որ դու ինձանից ավելի շատ գիրք ես կարդացել, հատկապես՝ էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ: Խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ նաեւ Ջեյմս Ջորջ Ֆրեյզերի «Ոսկե ճյուղը», եթե չես կարդացել:


Դեհ - հեքիաթների հիման վրա մոգությունից խոսալը նույննա, ոնց որ մարտարվեստային կինոների հիման վրա փորձել մարտարվեստներից խոսալ: Իհարկե, իրական մարտարվեստները ազդել են ֆիլմերում պատկերված մարտարվեստների վրա, բայց ասենք Նեոյի սալտոները, կամ չինական ֆիլմերում ճյուղից ճյուղ թռնելը դասական չինական ուշույի հետ խառնելը /չինացի վարպետներից ոմանք դրան ասում են ծաղկե բռունցքներ` ասելա թե սիրունա, բայց անվնաս/ , ու առավել ևս ֆիլմերի հիման վրա լուրջ դեմքով ավանդական մարտարվեստներից խոսալը քիչմ զարմանալիա:
Ինչպես ֆիլմերում, կամ ասենք չինական օպերայում ցուցադրվում են մարտարվեստների գեղեցկացրած, թատրոնային, գրեթե էֆֆեկտիվությունից զուրկ տարբերակները` այդպես էլ հեքիաթներում նկարագրվում է խիստ թունդացրած, սիրունացրած ու իրականի հետ գրեթե կապ չունեցող մոգություն:
Քիչ առաջ զոմբիների մասին օրինակ բերեցի: Բավականաչափ հետազոտելու դեպքում նման օրինաչափություններ հնարավորա գտնել բոլոր նման հարցերում` վամպիրներից ու մարդ գայլերից բռնած ճապոնական տենգուներով ավարտած /վերջիններս յամաբուսի կոչվող վանական-մոգերի ու սարային նինջաների կլաների հիման վրա ստեղծված լեգենդներ են` խառնած չինական ու ճապոնական ֆոլկլորի հետ/:
Ֆրեյզեր կարդացել եմ բազմիցս, բայց համաձայն չեմ իրա` "մոգությունը դա չաշխատող գիտությունա" մտքի հետ: Տվյալ պարագայում ինձ ավելի մոտա Ալիսթեր Քրոուլիի "մոքությունը սեփական կամքին համաձայն փոփոխություններ անելու արվեստա" ավելի լայն ու ստույգ մտքի հետ:




> Ես գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ կարդացվածության ու մատերիալիստական աշխարհայացքի միջեւ կոռելյացիա եթե նույնիսկ կա, ապա այն շատ ուժեղ չէ: Մարդու աշխարհայացքի ձեւավորման վրա լիքը գործոններ են ազդում, էդ թվում գենետիկականը


Գենետիկականը մի կողմ դրած` մարդու աշխարհայացքի վրա ազդումա նաև մարդու փորձը:
Օրինակ ես չէի հավատում, որ բիձա մարտարվեստի նիհար, կուզիկ ու չորացած մկաններով վարպետները կարող են ջահել, պարապած ու ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ երիտասարդների հատ հատ գետնով տալ` մինչև Ճապոնիայում սկզբից իմ աչքերով չտեսա, հետո էլ սեփական մաշկի վրա դրանում չհամոզվեցի: Զուտ ֆիզիկապես նման վարպետությունը շատ դժվար էր բացատրել:
Նման փորձը ստիպեց ինձ ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվել դասական մարտարվեստների որոշ ներքին ոճերին` տայցզիից սկսած հսինյիով պրծած, ու իրանց հիմքում ընկած խիստ ներքին ու չինական միսթիցիզմի վրա հիմնված սկզբունքներին:

----------

kyahi (22.12.2010), Sambitbaba (22.12.2010), Skeptic (08.05.2010), Չամիչ (25.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Միջին վիճակագրական սովորական մարդուն եթե հարցնեք, արդյոք հավատում է աշխարհում մոգերի, կախարդների գոյությանը, հավանաբար՝ կպատասխանի, որ ոչ։ Այդ ամենը համարվում է հեքիաթների, ֆենտեզիի կատեգորիա։


Ճիշտն ասած ես հավատում եմ, որ կա թե՛ մոգություն և թե՛ կախարդություն: Բայց էն մարդիկ, ովքեր իրականում «օժտված են» էդ դիվային հատկություններով, խիստ փոքրաքանակ են: Իսկ այսպես կոչված, «պայծառատեսները», «ոգեկանչները», «մոմ թափողները», «վախ չափողները», «թուղթ ու գիր անողները», «գիրկապ քանդողները», «թալիսմաններով զորացնողները», «նետ արձակողները», «մաղ պտտողները», «եղունգ նայողները», «սուրճի բաժակի մրուրով գուշակողները», «խաղաքարտերով բախտ բացողները» և այլոք սովորական խաբեբաներ են: Նույն խաբեության ժանրից են այսպես կոչված «Երազահանները», «Բախտագուշակության աղյուսակները», «Ոսկե բարեկամը», «Սողոմոնի գրերը», «Երկնքի յոթ բանալիները (նետեր)» ու էլ չասեմ տխրահռչակ «Եփրեմվերդին»:
Ուղղակի պիտի հեռու մնալ ամեն տեսակ էդ տիպի երևույթներից: Փորձեցի գտնել աստվածաշնչյան մեջբերումներ գուշակության վերաբերյալ:
*** _«Ձեր մեջ թող չգտնվի այնպիսի մեկը, որ զբաղվի դյութությամբ, գուշակությամբ, կախարդությամբ կամ էլ վհուկ ու սուտ մարգարե լինի, մեռելահարցությամբ զբաղվի, որովհետև Տիրոջ համար գարշելի է նա, ով այդպիսի բաներով է զբաղվում»_ (Բ. Օրինաց 18. 10-12):
*** _«Երբ ձեզ ասեն թե՝ վհուկներին ու նշանագետներին հարցրեք»_, դուք պատասխանեք. _«Մի՞թե ժողովուրդը իր Աստծուն պետք է չհարցնի. կենդանիների համար մեռածների՞ն պիտի հարցնի»_ (Եսայի 8.19)
*** _«Վախկոտների, անհավատների, պիղծերի, մարդասպանների, կախարդների, կռապաշտների ու բոլոր ստախոսների բաժինը կրակով ու ծծումբով վառված լճի մեջ պիտի լինի, որ է երկրորդ մահը»_ (Հայտնություն 21.8):

Մի քանի մեջբերում էլ հոգևոր հայրերից.
*** *Կյուրեղ Երուսաղեմցի*. _«Բազում գայլեր են շրջում գառների հանդերձներով, խաբելով միամիտներին: Մեզ պետք են հոգևոր շնորհներ ու զգաստ միտք, որ գայլին, այսինքն` սատանային, հրեշտակ չհամարենք ու նրա կողմից կորստյան չմատնվենք»_:
*** *Կիպրիանոս եպիսկոպոս* (նախկինում հայտնի կախարդ, որը դարձի եկավ Տիրոջ Խաչի զորությունը ճանաչելով). _«Եթե Խաչի նշանը սատանայի դեմ այդչափ զորություն ունի, ապա Խաչյալը որչա՜փ ևս առավել»_:
*** *Գրիգոր Տաթևացի*. _«Սատանայի հպարտությունն է, որ ուզեց աստվածանալ, և այժմ էլ ջանում է բոլոր մարդկանց զանազան կախարդություններով մոլորեցնելով երկրպագվել»:
«Աստղագետներից ոմանք պնդում են, թե մոլորակներից այս կամ մյուսի տակ ծնվողները բարի կամ չար են լինում, ըստ նրանց ազդեցության, որը սուտ է, քանի որ բազում անգամներ տեսնում ենք՝ մեկ աստղի տակ, նույն պահի ծնվածներից մեկը բարի է լինում, մյուսը՝ չար»_:
*** *Վարդան Այգեկցի*. _«Կախարդները միավորված են սատանայի հետ։ Անհնար է, որ կախարդը կարողանա չնչին իսկ կախարդություն անել առանց սատանայի ու նրա շնչի»_։

Իմ կարծիքով կախարդության ու մոգության արմատը մեկն է՝ ճշմարտության թշնամին ու ստի հայրը՝ սատանան:Իսկ ոմանք նույնիսկ չեն էլ հավատում սատանայի գոյությանը, որն ամենամեծ մոլորությունն է ու սկիզբը բոլոր չարիքների։ Այդ պատճառով Պողոս առաքյալը հույժ ծանոթ լինելով դիվային այդ զորություններին՝ զգուշացնում է. _«Չլինի թե զրկանք կրենք սատանայից»_ (Բ. Կորնթ. 2.11):

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Լավ էլի... ինչ կարիք կա միջնադարյան պրիմիտիվ մտքերի.... Որ խոսեմ, թեման վերածվելու է Մատերիալիզմ/աթեիզմ ընդդեմ կրոնի...

Էդպես էլ ոչ ոք նորմալ իր կարծիքով չկիսվեց... 
Խոսքս պրիմիտիվ ֆոկուսների մասին չի, այլ այն անբացատրելի երևույթների, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով կարելի է կախարդանք անվանել...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էդպես էլ ոչ ոք նորմալ իր կարծիքով չկիսվեց... 
> Խոսքս պրիմիտիվ ֆոկուսների մասին չի, այլ այն անբացատրելի երևույթների, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով կարելի է կախարդանք անվանել.


Կներես, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ իմ ու քո պատկերացումները կախարդանքի մասին նույնիսկ աղերսներ չունեն՝ դատելով քո առաջին գրառման դասակարգումից: Ասենք գրածդ առաջին կետից հետևում է, որ մարդ-մագնիսները կախարդնե՞ր են :Shok:  
Ըստ էության կախարդություն/մոգությունը ընդգրկում է փիլիսոփայաթեոսոֆյականոտ ուսմունքների մի մեծ շարք ներառյալ ասենք ալքիմիան ու դրուիդիզմը, շամանիզմն ու վուդուն, կաբալան ու թեուրգիան, աստղագուշակությունն ու էզոթերիզմը: Էս շարքը շատ ընդարձակ է ու շատ անորոշ: Այդ ուսմունները կարող են ունենալ թե մեծ ու ցնցող, թե աննշան ու ֆոկուս թվացող դրսևորումներ: 
Ես հավատում եմ, որ մարդը կարող է օրինակ հայացքով ժայռ պայթեցնել (դա կարող է լինել ինչպես աստվածային շնորհի այնպես էլ դիվային ազդեցության շնորհիվ), չէ որ Տերն ասում է. _«Ճշմարիտ ասում եմ ձեզ` եթե մանանեխի հատի չափ հավատք ունենաք, կասեք լեռանը` շարժվիր եւ ծովն ընկիր, լեռը կընկնի ծովը»_: Այնպես որ մարդը կարող է ամեն ինչ, այլ հարց է մարդու ուժի աղբյուրը որտեղից է գալիս: Ու ցավալի է, որ մեզնից ոչ մեկը չունի էդ մանանեխի չափ հավատքը:

----------


## AniwaR

> Ես հավատում եմ, որ մարդը կարող է օրինակ հայացքով ժայռ պայթեցնել (դա կարող է լինել ինչպես աստվածային շնորհի այնպես էլ դիվային ազդեցության շնորհիվ), չէ որ Տերն ասում է. «Ճշմարիտ ասում եմ ձեզ` եթե մանանեխի հատի չափ հավատք ունենաք, կասեք լեռանը` շարժվիր եւ ծովն ընկիր, լեռը կընկնի ծովը»:


Ինձ միշտ զարմացնում է էն, թե քրիստոնյաները կամ իրենց մեծամասնությունը ոնց են, կներեք արտահայտությանս՝ «տապոռավարի» մեկնաբանություն տալիս Աստվածաշնչի գրվածքներին: Չէ, նույնիսկ մեկնաբանություն էլ չեն տալիս, ոնց կա, տենց հասկանում են: Ըստ իս, սկսած նրանից, որ աստված աշխարհն ստեղծեց 6 օրում, 7-րդ օրը հանգստացավ կամ չգիտեմ ոնց, լրիվ սիմվոլիկ բնույթ ա կրում:

----------

kyahi (22.12.2010), Leo Negri (21.12.2010), Skeptic (21.12.2010), VisTolog (21.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ինձ միշտ զարմացնում է էն, թե քրիստոնյաները կամ իրենց մեծամասնությունը ոնց են, կներեք արտահայտությանս՝ «տապոռավարի» մեկնաբանություն տալիս Աստվածաշնչի գրվածքներին: Չէ, նույնիսկ մեկնաբանություն էլ չեն տալիս, ոնց կա, տենց հասկանում են: Ըստ իս, սկսած նրանից, որ աստված աշխարհն ստեղծեց 6 օրում, 7-րդ օրը հանգստացավ կամ չգիտեմ ոնց, լրիվ սիմվոլիկ բնույթ ա կրում:


Երկրի ստեղծման պահով ասեմ, որ օրվա ալեգորիայի թեման հոգևոր հայրերի կողմից լավ վերլուծված է: Ես էլ հակված եմ էդ տարբերակին, քանի որ.
*« Բայց այս մեկն էլ ձեզանից ծածուկ չլինի, սիրելիներ, որ Տիրոջ մօտ մէկ օրը հազար տարուայ պէս է, եւ հազար տարին ինչպես մէկ օր:»* (Բ Պետրոս 3: 8-9)
*«Որովհետեւ հազար տարին քո առաջին ինչպէս երէկուան օրն է, որ անց կացաւ. եւ ինչպէս մին պահ գիշերումը:»* (Գիրք Սաղմոսաց 90:4)

Իսկ մանանեխի մասին մեջբերումով ուղղակի ասում էի, որ.
*«Եւ Տիրոջ խօսքը եղաւ Երեմիային ասելով. Ահա ես եմ Տէրը՝ ամեն մարմնի Աստուածը, մի՞թէ ինձ համար մի որևէ դժուար բան կայ»:* Երեմիա 32: 26-27)
ու, եթե մենք էլ լինենք Տիրոջ հետ, մեր համար էլ դժվար բան չի լինի:  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ինձ միշտ զարմացնում է էն, թե քրիստոնյաները կամ իրենց մեծամասնությունը ոնց են, կներեք արտահայտությանս՝ «տապոռավարի» մեկնաբանություն տալիս Աստվածաշնչի գրվածքներին: Չէ, նույնիսկ մեկնաբանություն էլ չեն տալիս, ոնց կա, տենց հասկանում են: Ըստ իս, սկսած նրանից, որ աստված աշխարհն ստեղծեց 6 օրում, 7-րդ օրը հանգստացավ կամ չգիտեմ ոնց, լրիվ սիմվոլիկ բնույթ ա կրում:


Խոխման էնա, որ վաղ շրջանի քրիստոնյաները (այդ թվում Եգիպտոսի ղփթերը) նենց ոչինչ մատները մցրած ունեին մոգության մեջ: Ավելին` Աստվածաշնչում Հիսուսի որոշ բառեր մեկը մեկին բռնում են էդ վախտվա հունաեգիպտական մոգական պապիրուսների տեքստերին, Հիսուսը հռոմեական կատակոմբներում պատկերվումա մոգական փայտիկով, էդ վախտվա հերմետիկ տեքստերը (վառ օրինակ` Կորպուս Հերմետիկուսը) քրիստոնեական ազդեցություն են կրում: Ու էդ սաղ` դեռ մի կողմ թողելով ապոկրիփիկ տեքստերը:

Ավելին` միջնադարյան գրիմուարները կրկին գրված են քրիստոնեական կոնտեքստում, որոշ  /որպես կանոն ամենավատ վարկանիշ ունեցող/գրիմուարների տեքստերից պարզա, որ իրանց գրել ու օգտագործելա էդ վախտվա քրիստոնեական հոգևորականությունը: 

Բա միջնադարյան քրիստոնեական կաբբալան... միջնադարյան քրիստոնյա ալքիմիկոսները... միջները մի էրկու Հռոմի պապելա էղել:

Նենց որ, սեփական աչքի գերանը անտեսելով, ուրիշի աչքի փուշն են հանում:

Բայց դե ինչպես գիտենք` ժամանակակից քրիստոնյաները շատ թունդ հմտացել են սեփական կրոնի պատմության փաստերին մատների արանքով նայելու գործում, ու շատ լավ են անտեսում սեփական կրոնի այն էլեմենտները, որոնք կոնկրետ իրանց անհարմար են:

----------

kyahi (22.12.2010), Rhayader (21.10.2012), Sambitbaba (22.12.2010), Skeptic (21.12.2010), VisTolog (21.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ավելին` Աստվածաշնչում Հիսուսի որոշ բառեր մեկը մեկին բռնում են էդ վախտվա հունաեգիպտական մոգական պապիրուսների տեքստերին:


Դե լավ գոնե այդ որոշ բառերը այստեղ գրի մենք էլ իմանանք:

----------

Moonwalker (21.12.2010)

----------


## Leo Negri

Վառ օրինակ Հովհ. 10:36. "... հայհոյում ես, նրա համար, որ ասացի, թէ՝ Աստծու Որդի եմ։"

Պապիրուսներ PGM IV.535 - "Ես Աստծու որդին եմ", PDM XX.33 "ես կենդանի Աստծու Որդի եմ":

Հունաեգիպտական մոգության մեջ հանդիպող տարածված հնարք` մոգը հայտարարումա իր աստվածային ստատուսի մասին:

Հովհ. 6:51 "Ես եմ կենդանի հացը, որ երկնքից է իջած."

PGM IV.108 "Ես եմ երկնքից իջածը":

Էլի տարածված հնարք` մոգը հայտարարումա երկնքի ու սեփական Ես-ի կապի մասին: Իմաստը նույննա, ինչ որ նախորդ դեպքում` բարձրացնել սեփական մեթաֆիզիկ ստատուսը կավից ու ցեխից ստեղծված մարդուց` դեպի աստվածային, դայմոնիկ էակ:

Ի դեպ, միջնադարյան ալքիմիայում երբ խոսում են կավը ոսկու վերածելու մասին` նույն բանը նկատի ունեն, բայց ուրիշ տեխնիկական մեթոդների կիրառմամբ:

Հովհ. 14.6 Յիսուս նրանց ասաց. «Ես եմ Ճանապարհը եւ Ճշմարտութիւնը եւ Կեանքը։"

PGM V.146 "Ես եմ Ճշմարտությունը":

Էս մեկը էդքան տարածված չի: Նման բան հայտարարելով ենթադրվումա, որ մոգի կամքը ճշմարտությանա վերածվում: Տեղ տեղ նաև հայտարարվումա կյանք լինելու ու ճանապարհ լինելու մասին, բայց համապատասխան պապիրուսների ճշգրիտ համարները չունեմ - եթե չեմ սխալվում նման բան կա Յուլիուս Էվոլայի միթրայիկ "Ափաթանիզմոս"-ի թարգմանության մեջ:

Էլի ահագին նման համընկնումներ կան: Պարզ չի, ովա ումից արտագրել` որոշ դեպքերում պապիրուսները ավելի հին են, քան ավետարանչական տեքստերը: Բայց դե որ փոխազդեցություն էղելա, կասկած անգամ չկա:

Հունաեգիպտական մոգական մտքի դպրոցին պատկանող պապիրուսների տեքստերին կարելիա ծանոթանալ համապատասխան ակադեմիկ ու կիսաակադեմիկ գրականության մեջ: Ըստ ինձ, ամենագրագետը Հանս Դիթեր Բեթց-ի խմբագրության տակ հելած թարգմանությունների հավաքածունա:

http://www.amazon.com/Greek-Magical-..._bxgy_b_text_b

----------

kyahi (22.12.2010), Sambitbaba (22.12.2010), Skeptic (21.12.2010), VisTolog (21.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բա միջնադարյան քրիստոնեական կաբբալան... միջնադարյան քրիստոնյա ալքիմիկոսները... միջները մի էրկու Հռոմի պապելա էղել:


Էդ պապերն ու կաթողիկոսները հեչ, իսկական եկեղեցին հավատացյալների հավաքն է (սկզբնական էկլեսիա բառը հենց հավաք է նշանակել):




> Նենց որ, սեփական աչքի գերանը անտեսելով, ուրիշի աչքի փուշն են հանում:


Քո լոգիկայով կարող ենք ասել, որ մահմեդականները չընդունելով քրիստոնեությունը, անտեսում են սեփական կրոնի պատմության փաստերը: (հաշվի առնելով, որ շատ դեպքերում Ղուրանը ուղղակի կրկնում է Աստվածաշնչին):  :Dntknw: 




> Էլի ահագին նման համընկնումներ կան: Պարզ չի, ովա ումից արտագրել` որոշ դեպքերում պապիրուսները ավելի հին են, քան ավետարանչական տեքստերը: Բայց դե որ փոխազդեցություն էղելա, կասկած անգամ չկա:


Դու ասեցիր  :Jpit: 
Էդ հունաեգիպտական պապիրուսները անորոշորեն թվագրվում են Ք.ա.  2-րդ ու Ք.հ. 5-րդ դարերի միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածին: Ու հլը պարզ էլ չի, թե որ հատվածը երբ է գրվել: Նենց որ պնդել, թե Տեր Հիսուսը ցիտում էր մոգերին կամ ինքն անձամբ մոգ էր անհիմն է:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Էդ պապերն ու կաթողիկոսները հեչ, իսկական եկեղեցին հավատացյալների հավաքն է (սկզբնական էկլեսիա բառը հենց հավաք է նշանակել):


Դե թե կաթոլիցիզմի, թե ուղղափառների, թե ՀԱԵ-ի դոկտրինաների ներքո եկեղեցու ծառայողներն են կապող օղակը Հիսուսի ու հասարակ մահկանացուների միջև: Իսկ դե առաջին եպիսկոպոսը, Հակոբ Արդարը, ընդհանրապես Հիսուսի "եղբայրնա" համարվել /իհարկե ոչ հարազատ/:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...0%BE%D1%82_70)




> Քո լոգիկայով կարող ենք ասել, որ մահմեդականները չընդունելով քրիստոնեությունը, անտեսում են սեփական կրոնի պատմության փաստերը: (հաշվի առնելով, որ շատ դեպքերում Ղուրանը ուղղակի կրկնում է Աստվածաշնչին):


Մահմեդականները ժխտում են Հիսուսի աստվածային ստատուսը: Հուդայական կրոնը իրանք չեն ժխտում` ուղղակի սեփականը համարում են ավելի ճիշտ: Սեփական կրոնի պատմության փաստերը, օրենքները ու դոգմաները իրանք շատ ավելի քիչ են անտեսում:
Չնայած երկու կրոններն էլ շատ վատ են թաքցնում ատելությունը այլ հավատալիքներ ունեղողների հանդեպ: Բարեբախտաբար, միջին դարերը էլ չեն, ու քրիստոնյաները չեն կարա խարույկի վրա այրեն մարդկանց, որոնց հավատալիքները քրիստոնեական չեն: Ձեռները կարճ են: Շատ շատ Հարրի Փոթթերի օրինակները վառեն:






> Էդ հունաեգիպտական պապիրուսները անորոշորեն թվագրվում են Ք.ա. 2-րդ ու Ք.հ. 5-րդ դարերի միջև ընկած ժամանակահատվածին: Ու հլը պարզ էլ չի, թե որ հատվածը երբ է գրվել: Նենց որ պնդել, թե Տեր Հիսուսը ցիտում էր մոգերին կամ ինքն անձամբ մոգ էր անհիմն է:


Իսկ դե ամենահին պահպանված չորս Ավետարանների օրինակների կոմպիլացիան 4րդ դարիա` Codex Sinaiticus: Իհարկե, ավետարանները գրվել են ավելի վաղ, բայց դե ով ասեց, որ պապիրուսների ավանդույթը ավելի հին չի? Նամանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե ինչ կայտառ են վաղ քրիստոնյաները գրքեր ու գրադարաններ վառել ու գիտնականներ քարկոծել: Զարմանալիա, որ գոնե երկրորդ դարի պապիրուսա պահպանվել` ձեռագրերը իհարկե այրվում են, բայց բարեբախտաբար ոչ բոլորը:

Էս էլ 2րդ դարի մոգական փայտիկով Հիսուսը` Ղազարոսին կենդանացնելուց: Ի դեպ, նման փորձեր անող մարդուն միջնադարում առանց դատ դատաստանի խորոված կսարքեին:

----------

kyahi (22.12.2010), Rhayader (21.10.2012), Sambitbaba (22.12.2010), Skeptic (21.12.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ես հավատում եմ մոգությանը… էտի լրիվ ճիշտ ա…

----------

Leo Negri (21.12.2010), Skeptic (21.12.2010), VisTolog (21.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ դե թե կաթոլիցիզմի, թե ուղղափառների, թե ՀԱԵ-ի դոկտրինաների ներքո եկեղեցու ծառայողներն են կապող օղակը Հիսուսի ու հասարակ մահկանացուների միջև:


Ես մեր սուրբ եկեղեցու դոկտրինը կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ նախ և առաջ սովորական հավատացյալն է եկեղեցու հիմքը: Ու ասենք, եթե ինչ-որ կաթոլիկ հոգևորական երեխայա բռնաբարել, ուրեմն ողջ եկեղեցին անբարոյակա՞ն է:




> Մահմեդականները ժխտում են Հիսուսի աստվածային ստատուսը: Հուդայական կրոնը իրանք չեն ժխտում` ուղղակի սեփականը համարում են ավելի ճիշտ: Սեփական կրոնի պատմության փաստերը, օրենքները ու դոգմաները իրանք շատ ավելի քիչ են անտեսում, քան քրիստոնյաները, որոնք արխային առևտուր են անում եկեղեցում` սեփական աստվածին մոմիկներ դնելու համար, ու մենակ հազվադեպ տոն օրերին են գնում պատարագի:
> Չնայած երկու կրոններն էլ շատ վատ են թաքցնում ատելությունը այլ հավատալիքներ ունեղողների հանդեպ: Բարեբախտաբար, միջին դարերը էլ չեն, ու քրիստոնյաները չեն կարա խարույկի վրա այրեն մարդկանց, որոնց հավատալիքները քրիստոնեական չեն: Ձեռները կարճ են: Շատ շատ Հարրի Փոթթերի օրինակները վառեն:


 :Blink:  Դու մի երկու պապիրուսից մեջբերումներով ու ինչ-որ կասկածելի բարձրաքանդակով պնդում ես, թե Ավետարանը գրվել է մոգության ազդեցությամբ, իսկ երբ ես համեմատում են Ա/չն ու Ղուրանը, դու բերում ես դավանաբանական տարբերություն: Հիմա ես էլ բերեմ մի քանի գրառում վերև արածս մեջբերումները (ուր մոգությունը մահացու մեղք է) ու ասեմ դա հիմք է: Էէէ՜ տենց բանավեճ դուրս չի դուրս գա:




> Իսկ դե ամենահին պահպանված չորս Ավետարանների օրինակների կոմպիլացիան 4րդ դարիա` Codex Sinaiticus: Իհարկե, ավետարանները գրվել են ավելի վաղ, բայց դե ով ասեց, որ պապիրուսների ավանդույթը ավելի հին չի? Նամանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե ինչ կայտառ են վաղ քրիստոնյաները գրքեր ու գրադարաններ վառել ու գիտնականներ քարկոծել: Զարմանալիա, որ գոնե երկրորդ դարի պապիրուսա պահպանվել` ձեռագրերը իհարկե այրվում են, բայց բարեբախտաբար ոչ բոլորը:


Դե էդ ամենը բնական բաներ են, որոշակի ասիմիլիացիոն փոխազդեցություն կարող է լինել անգամ անտագոնիստական կրոնական համայնքների միջև: Դե հիմա արի պատկերացնենք, որ էդ քանդակի հեղինակը ապրել է հեթանոսների, մոգերի կամ չգիտեմ ում շրջապատում: Նրա պատկերացմամբ մարդուն կենդանացնում են փայտիկով ( :LOL: ), ու ըստ այդմ էլ քանդակում կհայտներ էդ մոգական ռիտուալներին բնորոշ էդ տարրը: Իսկ ասենք Ավետարանի խոսքերը, թե «Ես Աստծո որդին եմ». հիմա, որ Հիսուսն իսկապես Աստծո որդին է, պիտի էդ մասին չասեր ինչ ա մոգերն էլ էին տենց ասում:
Իսկ կոտորածների ու վանդալիզմի այլ դրսևորումների պահով ասեմ. չնայած ես չեմ արդարացնում էդ ամենը, բայց պետք չի մոռանալ, որ օրինակ Հռոմի հեթանոս կայսրերից ասենք Ներոնը, Դոմիցիանոսը, հատկապես Տրոյանոսը, Մարկոս Ավրելիոս Մտածողը/Փիլիսոփան ու էլի շատերը ոչ պակաս հավեսով կոտորում էին քրիստոնյաներին: Մահմեդակնների մասին էլ չասեմ: Կարծում եմ, որ դրա պատճառը մարդու բնազդային վատ վերաբերմունքն է իրենից տարբերների հանդեպ ու էդ դեպքում կրոնը լոկ պատրվակ է:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ես մեր սուրբ եկեղեցու դոկտրինը կասկածի տակ չեմ դնում, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ նախ և առաջ սովորական հավատացյալն է եկեղեցու հիմքը: Ու ասենք, եթե ինչ-որ կաթոլիկ հոգևորական երեխայա բռնաբարել, ուրեմն ողջ եկեղեցին անբարոյակա՞ն է:


Ծառը ճանաչում են պտուղներով: Եթե աստված ուժ չունի սանձահարելու սեփական ծառայողներին` արդյոք արժե նման աստծո ծառայել: Կամ էլ եթե աստծո ծառայողն ուժ ու պատասխանատվություն չունի` կատարելու պատվիրանները: 
Իսկ դե քո բերած օրինակի նման դեպքերը մի հատ չեն, ու մի քանի հատ չեն: Բավականին շատ են, որ մարդ որոշակի տենդենց նկատի: Ընդ որում անպայման չի մենակ սեքսուալ բնագավառում` հոգևորականները շատ հաճախ մոռանում են նաև այլ պատգամները:




> Դու մի երկու պապիրուսից մեջբերումներով ու ինչ-որ կասկածելի բարձրաքանդակով պնդում ես, թե Ավետարանը գրվել է մոգության ազդեցությամբ, իսկ երբ ես համեմատում են Ա/չն ու Ղուրանը, դու բերում ես դավանաբանական տարբերություն: Հիմա ես էլ բերեմ մի քանի գրառում վերև արածս մեջբերումները (ուր մոգությունը մահացու մեղք է) ու ասեմ դա հիմք է: Էէէ՜ տենց բանավեճ դուրս չի դուրս գա:


Իհարկե դուրս չի գա: Օրինակ ես էս առավոտ չինական ալքիմիկ պրակտիկաներ եմ արել: Դա ինձ հավասարացնումա ավազակներին ու մարդասպաններին?
Եթե այո` ապա ասա ինձ գոնե մի պատճառ, ըստ որի ես մեղսավորս պետքա շարունակեմ բանավիճել ինձ մարդասպան/ավազակի հետ անհիմհ համեմատող մարդու հետ:




> Դե էդ ամենը բնական բաներ են, որոշակի ասիմիլիացիոն փոխազդեցություն կարող է լինել անգամ անտագոնիստական կրոնական համայնքների միջև: Դե հիմա արի պատկերացնենք, որ էդ քանդակի հեղինակը ապրել է հեթանոսների, մոգերի կամ չգիտեմ ում շրջապատում: Նրա պատկերացմամբ մարդուն կենդանացնում են փայտիկով (), ու ըստ այդմ էլ քանդակում կհայտներ էդ մոգական ռիտուալներին բնորոշ էդ տարրը: Իսկ ասենք Ավետարանի խոսքերը, թե «Ես Աստծո որդին եմ». հիմա, որ Հիսուսն իսկապես Աստծո որդին է, պիտի էդ մասին չասեր ինչ ա մոգերն էլ էին տենց ասում:


Կրկնվեմ ևս մեկ անգամ` էդ մարդկանց պատկերացմամբ, ընդ որում անպայման չի հեթանոս, Հիսուսը շատ քիչ էր տարբերվում էդ վախտվա մոգերից: Դա շատ ավելի բանա ասում, քան արդեն միջնադարում դզած փչած քրիստոնեական դոգմատները:




> Իսկ կոտորածների ու վանդալիզմի այլ դրսևորումների պահով ասեմ. չնայած ես չեմ արդարացնում էդ ամենը, բայց պետք չի մոռանալ, որ օրինակ Հռոմի հեթանոս կայսրերից ասենք Ներոնը, Դոմիցիանոսը, հատկապես Տրոյանոսը, Մարկոս Ավրելիոս Մտածողը/Փիլիսոփան ու էլի շատերը ոչ պակաս հավեսով կոտորում էին քրիստոնյաներին: Մահմեդակնների մասին էլ չասեմ: Կարծում եմ, որ դրա պատճառը մարդու բնազդային վատ վերաբերմունքն է իրենից տարբերների հանդեպ ու էդ դեպքում կրոնը լոկ պատրվակ է:


1. Զարմանալի չի, որ հռոմեական իշխանությունները վտանգավոր էին համարում մարդկանց, որոնք էն կարծիքի էին, որ գրադարաններ վառելը ու կին գիտնականների քարկոծելը հաճելիա իրենց աստծուն:
2. Քրիստոնյաները պակաս կայտառ սրան նրան չեն կոտորել: "Սպանեք բոլորին, Աստված կջոկի, ովա իրանը" արտահայտությունը պատկանումա ոչ մահմեդականի, ոչ էլ հեթանոսի: Կատարների դեմ խաչակրաց արշավանքներից մեկի ժամանակ եպիսկոպոսներից մեկնա ասել` երբ իրան հարցրել են, ոնց տարբերեն գրաված քաղաքի քրիստոնյաներին հերետիկոսներից: Խաչակիրները դիմեցին խորհրդին ու մորթեցին քաղաքի ողջ բնակչությանը` կանանց ու երեխաներին ներառյալ:

----------

Sambitbaba (22.12.2010), Skeptic (21.12.2010), VisTolog (27.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բացի այդ, քրիստոնյայի հետ մոգություն քննարկելը նույննա, ինչ որ ծեր կույսի հետ Կամա Սուտրա քննարկել:





> Ու իհարկե, ոչ մի բանավեճ դուրս չի գա, քանի դու չցանկանաս սեփական կրոնական հովիվների ասածը գոնե մի քիչ կասկածամտության տակ դնես:





> Եթե այո` ապա ասա ինձ գոնե մի պատճառ, ըստ որի ես մեղսավորս պետքա շարունակեմ բանավիճել ինձ մարդասպան/ավազակի հետ անհիմհ համեմատող մարդու հետ, էն էլ չդիմելով սարկազմի:


Հիմնվելով վերոհիշյալ երեք մտքերիդ ու այն փաստի վրա, որ անգամ Մեծ Դատաստանի օրն էլ մենք իրար չենք հասկանա, զրույցը համարում եմ փակված:  :Jpit:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հիմնվելով վերոհիշյալ երեք մտքերիդ ու այն փաստի վրա, որ անգամ Մեծ Դատաստանի օրն էլ մենք իրար չենք հասկանա, զրույցը համարում եմ փակված:


Քո հետ վիճաբանելը իհարկե կարող ենք համարել փակված` բայց ես պատրաստվում եմ շարունակեմ էթիկ սահմաններում քննադատել քո էն գրառումները, որոնցում դու կշարունակես անհիմն համեմատել ինձ և այլ անծանոթ մարդկանց մարդասպանների, պիղծերի, վախկոտների ու ստախոսների հետ, ինչա էդ մարդկանց հավատալիքները քեզ դուր չեն գալիս, ու ինչա քո հովիվները տենց են ասել: Կրկնվեմ ևս մեկ անգամ` որ էմոցիոնալ առումով նեյտրալ քննադատելու եմ քո կարծիքը, ոչ թե քո անձը, նենց որ խնդրում եմ չնեղանալ, ինչպես բնորոշ է որոշ մարդկանց:

Հա, ի միջի այլոց: Իհարկե չեմ սպասում, որ կհանդգնես կարդալ, բայց դե: Պատմական առումով ահագին լավ գիրքա:

http://khazarzar.skeptik.net/bn/index.htm

----------

Sambitbaba (22.12.2010), Skeptic (21.12.2010), VisTolog (21.12.2010)

----------


## anahit96

իսկ ես վախենում եմ մոգության մասին մտածելիս

----------


## Moonwalker

> Քո հետ վիճաբանելը իհարկե կարող ենք համարել փակված` բայց ես պատրաստվում եմ շարունակեմ էթիկ սահմաններում քննադատել քո էն գրառումները, որոնցում դու կշարունակես անհիմն համեմատել ինձ և այլ անծանոթ մարդկանց մարդասպանների, պիղծերի, վախկոտների ու ստախոսների հետ, ինչա էդ մարդկանց հավատալիքները քեզ դուր չեն գալիս, ու ինչա քո հովիվները տենց են ասել: Կրկնվեմ ևս մեկ անգամ` որ էմոցիոնալ առումով նեյտրալ քննադատելու եմ քո կարծիքը, ոչ թե քո անձը, նենց որ խնդրում եմ չնեղանալ, ինչպես բնորոշ է որոշ մարդկանց:


Քո իրավունքն է:  :Pardon: 




> Հա, ի միջի այլոց: Իհարկե չեմ սպասում, որ կհանդգնես կարդալ, բայց դե: Պատմական առումով ահագին լավ գիրքա:
> 
> http://khazarzar.skeptik.net/bn/index.htm


Առաջինը, որ գրածդ կարդալուց միտքս եկավ. ինձ մի ասա, թե ես ինչ անեմ ու ես չեմ ասի, թե դու ուր գնաս: :Jpit: 
Բայց դե սենց պատասխանեմ. խի պիտի ես հավատամ ինչ-որ թաթարաշունչ ազգանունով մեկի ու ոչ թե ասենք Սբ. Գրիգոր Նարեկացուն:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Բայց դե սենց պատասխանեմ. խի պիտի ես հավատամ ինչ-որ թաթարաշունչ ազգանունով մեկի ու ոչ թե ասենք Սբ. Գրիգոր Նարեկացուն:


Ոչ մեկին հավատալ պետք չի: Իսկ վստահել պետքա նրան, ով կարա իրա կարծիքը հիմնավորի:
Ոչ թե ասի` "արեք նենց, ոնց որ ասում եմ, թե չէ ահեղ դատաստանի օրը օհոհո!!!..."

----------

Rhayader (21.10.2012), VisTolog (27.05.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Վառ օրինակ Հովհ. 10:36. "... հայհոյում ես, նրա համար, որ ասացի, թէ՝ Աստծու Որդի եմ։"
> 
> Պապիրուսներ PGM IV.535 - "Ես Աստծու որդին եմ", PDM XX.33 "ես կենդանի Աստծու Որդի եմ":
> 
> Հունաեգիպտական մոգության մեջ հանդիպող տարածված հնարք` մոգը հայտարարումա իր աստվածային ստատուսի մասին:


Ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում, այս խոսքերը մոգության հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն, մոգը դիմում է հնարքների և նրանը միայն խոսքեր են, իսկ եթե անգամ մանր մունր ֆոկուսների ա դիմում ապա դա չի կարող համեմատվել Քրիստոսի գործերի հետ, եթե մոգը կարող է մահանալ և հարություն առնել, ապա իրավունք ունի ասի,  որ Աստծո որդին է, իսկ եթե ոչ ուրեմն իսկականից հնարքների է դիմում: 




> Հովհ. 6:51 "Ես եմ կենդանի հացը, որ երկնքից է իջած."
> 
> PGM IV.108 "Ես եմ երկնքից իջածը":
> 
> Էլի տարածված հնարք` մոգը հայտարարումա երկնքի ու սեփական Ես-ի կապի մասին: Իմաստը նույննա, ինչ որ նախորդ դեպքում` բարձրացնել սեփական մեթաֆիզիկ ստատուսը կավից ու ցեխից ստեղծված մարդուց` դեպի աստվածային, դայմոնիկ էակ:


Քրիստոսը հացը համեմատում է Աստծո խոսքի հետ, իսկ Նրա խոսքերի և արարքների մեջ այնքան բարություն կա, որ կարելի է ասել դա Աստվածային է :Wink: 
Թե չէ  մոգը կարող է այնպիսի բան ասել, որը քո մտքովել ա անցել, դա չնշանակեց որ դու նույնպես մոգ ես:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ես քեզ չեմ հասկանում, այս խոսքերը մոգության հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն, մոգը դիմում է հնարքների և նրանը միայն խոսքեր են, իսկ եթե անգամ մանր մունր ֆոկուսների ա դիմում ապա դա չի կարող համեմատվել Քրիստոսի գործերի հետ, եթե մոգը կարող է մահանալ և հարություն առնել, ապա իրավունք ունի ասի, որ Աստծո որդին է, իսկ եթե ոչ ուրեմն իսկականից հնարքների է դիմում:


Իսկ ով ասեց, որ Քրիստոսը հարությունա առել? Քրիստոնյաները?
Ով ասեց, որ Քրիստոսը ֆոկուսների չի դիմել? Էլի քրիստոնյաները?

Խոսքերը ներքին պրոցեսների արտաքին կաղապար են: Դրա համար նույն խոսքերը եթե տան միջին ստատիստիկ մարդու` ոչ մի բան մոտը չի ստացվի, ինչքան ուզումա կարդա: Լավագույն դեպքում: Վատագույն դեպքում կցնդի: Ու ցանկացած դեպքում` ֆոկուսների հետ մոգական հնարքները կապ չունեն: Հնարքներ կան նաև սամբոյում, էդ չի նշանակում որ սամբիստները ֆոկուսնիկ են:




> Քրիստոսը հացը համեմատում է Աստծո խոսքի հետ, իսկ Նրա խոսքերի և արարքների մեջ այնքան բարություն կա, որ կարելի է ասել դա Աստվածային է


Բարությունը ու "ձախ թուշը դեմ տալը" սկսենք համարել աստվածության նշան?
Անձամբ ես նման աստվածից նախընտրում եմ հեռու մնալ:




> Թե չէ ի՞նչ մոգը մոգը կարող է այնպիսի բան ասել, որը քո մտքովել ա անցել, դա չնշանակեց որ դու նույնպես մոգ էր:


Պարզաբանի` ինչ նկատի ունես:

----------

Rhayader (21.10.2012), VisTolog (22.12.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Դե ես ի նկատի ունեի իրանց աճպարարաիլյուզիոնիստական հատկությունների համեմատությունը ու հասարակության կողմից իրանց ճանաչելու ու ընդունելու աստիճանների տարբերությունը:  :Pardon: 




> Չնայած երկու կրոններն էլ շատ վատ են թաքցնում ատելությունը այլ հավատալիքներ ունեղողների հանդեպ: Բարեբախտաբար, միջին դարերը էլ չեն, ու քրիստոնյաները չեն կարա խարույկի վրա այրեն մարդկանց, որոնց հավատալիքները քրիստոնեական չեն: Ձեռները կարճ են: Շատ շատ Հարրի Փոթթերի օրինակները վառեն:


 :Shok: ...

----------


## Leo Negri

> ...


Ինչպես կասեր մեծն իմաստուն Բրյուս Լին` տախտակը հետ խփել չի կարա:

----------

Skeptic (21.12.2010), VisTolog (22.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ով ասեց, որ Քրիստոսը հարությունա առել? Քրիստոնյաները?
> Ով ասեց, որ Քրիստոսը ֆոկուսների չի դիմել? Էլի քրիստոնյաները?


Դե եթե «ո՞վ ասեցով» ես փորձում շարունակել, այդ դեպքում ես էլ նույն կերպ կպատասխանեմ, նա այդպես գրված է գրքում, իսկ եթե չես հավատում ուրեմն սենց, նախ նշիր, թե որ մոգն է այդպիսի բան ասել և ապացուցիր և եթե կարելի է ռուսերենով և մի հարց ևս, եթե այդ մոգը իրեն Աստծո որդի է անվանում, ապա էտ ովա՞ իրան իրավունք վերապահել այդ անձնավորության մոգ անվանել և ոչ թե Աստծո որդի կամ չգիտեմ ինչ Աստվածային մականուն, մոգ կոչվածը կամ ասում է, որ ինքը մոգ է կամ Աստծո որդի, եթե մեկը ասում ես ապա մյուսը չես ասում:



> Բարությունը ու "ձախ թուշը դեմ տալը" սկսենք համարել աստվածության նշան?
> Անձամբ ես նման աստվածից նախընտրում եմ հեռու մնալ:


Պարզ է, որ դու «ձախ թշի» իմաստը չես էլ հասկացել և հետո նրա գաղափարները իդեալական են:



> Պարզաբանի` ինչ նկատի ունես:


Էլ դրանից ավել ի՞նչ պարզաբանեմ :Shok:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Դե եթե «ո՞վ ասեցով» ես փորձում շարունակել, այդ դեպքում ես էլ նույն կերպ կպատասխանեմ, նա այդպես գրված է գրքում, իսկ եթե չես հավատում ուրեմն սենց, նախ նշիր, թե որ մոգն է այդպիսի բան ասել և ապացուցիր


Նա այդպես գրված է գրքում?  :Shok: 




> և մի հարց ևս, եթե այդ մոգը իրեն Աստծո որդի է անվանում, ապա էտ ովա՞ իրան իրավունք վերապահել այդ անձնավորության մոգ անվանել և ոչ թե Աստծո որդի կամ չգիտեմ ինչ Աստվածային մականուն, մոգ կոչվածը կամ ասում է, որ ինքը մոգ է կամ Աստծո որդի, եթե մեկը ասում ես ապա մյուսը չես ասում:


Քեզ ոչմեկ չի խանգարում շարունակել տենց մտածել:




> Պարզ է, որ դու «ձախ թշի» իմաստը չես էլ հասկացել և հետո նրա գաղափարները իդեալական են:


Յա, էդ թաքնված իմաստ էլ կա? Մենակ չասես որ թաքնված իմաստը ձախ թշին խփողին պատով տալնա: 




> Էլ դրանից ավել ի՞նչ պարզաբանեմ


Պարզաբանի ինչ նկատի ունես ասելով` 




> Թե չէ ի՞նչ մոգը մոգը կարող է այնպիսի բան ասել, որը քո մտքովել ա անցել, դա չնշանակեց որ *դու* նույնպես մոգ էր:


"Դու" ասելով կոնկրետ ինձ նկատի ունես?

----------


## Gayl

> Յա, էդ թաքնված իմաստ էլ կա? Մենակ չասես որ թաքնված իմաստը ձախ թշին խփողին պատով տալնա:


Մի քիչ մտածել է պետք տվյալ արտահայտությունը հասկանալու համար, բայց երևի ես քեզ օգնել չեմ կարող:




> Պարզաբանի ինչ նկատի ունես ասելով` 
> 
> "Դու" ասելով կոնկրետ ինձ նկատի ոնես?


Չէ :Shok:

----------


## Leo Negri

Թեմայի վերաբերյալ`մոգությունը դա պսիխոտեխնիկայա: Ցանկացած մոգություն: Այսինքն սեփական կամքը ու փսիխիկան նենց մարզել, որ կարանան իրականության վրա ազդեցություն ունենալ: Առանց որևէ սպեցէֆֆեկտների, հեքիաթների, հրաշքների ու հարիփոթերության: Եթե քեզ իրոք հետաքրքիրա, էդ սաղ ինչա, ու մոտդ տակնուվրա մնալու հարցը դրված չի, եթե իրոք պատրաստ ես սեփական անձը ուժեղացնող նոր բան սովորել, ապա բառերով չես ապացուցի, էդ պետքա սեփական մաշկի վրա զգալ: Քաշի Վադիմ Շլախտերի "Боевая Машина" գիրքը, ու փորձի միջի տեխնիկաները, ֆիզոն ու մեդիտացիաները անել: Եթե մի էրկու ամիս ամեն օր ազնիվ անելուց հետո չզգաս, էդ սաղ ինչա, ու մի էրկու անգամ ավելի ուժեղ մարդ չդառնաս` ուրեմն ուղղակի պատրաստ չես, պսիխիկադ էդքան պինդ չի, ու ցանկացած դեպքում ոչ մի բառեր քեզ ոչ մի բան չեն ապացուցի: Ձեռի հետ կտենաս, թե էդ ոնցա, որ մարդիկ մահվանից չեն վախում` թե չէ վախտին իմ հիշելով դրա վրով էլ էիր կասկածում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բարի օր, Լեո ջան, ոնց ե՞ս:
> Ֆրեյան կարող ա մի քիչ կտրուկ ա արտահայտվել /ես դրա միջով արդեն անցել եմ :)/, բայց դե հիմա հեքիաթների չենք հավատում: Համոզված եմ, որ դու ինձանից ավելի շատ գիրք ես կարդացել, հատկապես՝ էս թեմայի վերաբերյալ: Խորհուրդ կտայի կարդալ նաեւ Ջեյմս Ջորջ Ֆրեյզերի «Ոսկե ճյուղը», եթե չես կարդացել:
> Ես գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ կարդացվածության ու մատերիալիստական աշխարհայացքի միջեւ կոռելյացիա եթե նույնիսկ կա, ապա այն շատ ուժեղ չէ: Մարդու աշխարհայացքի ձեւավորման վրա լիքը գործոններ են ազդում, էդ թվում գենետիկականը: Օրինակ՝ փոքր ժամանակ ես հավատացյալ քրիստոնյա էի /եթե, իհարկե, փոքր տարիքի էրեխան կարող ա ընբռնել այս կամ այն կրոնը կամ հավատքը/, դեռահասության տարիներին մի փոքր ժամանակահատված տարվեցի էզոթերիկայով, իսկ հիմա *համոզված* աթեիստ եմ: Ու չնայած մոգությանն ու կախարդությանը ահավոր մեծ սկեպտիցիզմով ու արհամարհանքով եմ վերաբերվում, բայց չեմ կրկնի սխալս ու չեմ անհատականացնի վերաբերմունքս: Իսկ Ջորդանո Բրունոյին իսկապես հարգում եմ՝ անկախ այն բանից, որ նա միստիցիզմային աշխարհայացքի կողմնակից էր :)


Ամեն ինչ շատ լավ ես գրել, սիրելի Գարդմանյան, բայց այն նշածս բառը գրել, հավանաբար, շտապել ես: Որովհետև քո կենսագրությունը շատ լավ ցույց է տալիս, թե որքան արագ է փոխվում մարդու աշխարհայացքը: Տես, դու ինքդ, դեռ կյանքիդ մեկ քառորդն էլ չես ապրել (նշել ես, որ 21 տարեկան ես), բայց հասցրել ես արդեն երեք անգամ փոխել այն: Այնպես որ, կառաջարկեի զգույշ մնալ "համոզված" ինչ-որ բան լինելուց, եթե այդ բանը (վիճակը, միտքը, տեսակետը, գաղափարը և այլն) գոնե երկու անգամ չի կրկնվել քո կյանքում:

Հ.Գ. Իսկ "Ոսկե ճյուղի" մասին լավ հիշեցիր. շատ լավ գիրք է և անսահման ինֆորմացիա է պարունակում:

ՀՀ.ԳԳ. Հա, մի բան էլ. որքանո՞վ է Վրուբելի "Դևը" համապատասխանում քո աթեիստական աշխարհայացքին: 
Խնդրում եմ, սիրելի Գարդմանյան, ոչինչ վատ չմտածել հանկարծ: "Դևի" մասին ես գրեցի ոչ թե քեզ խայթելու նպատակով, այլ այն պատճառով, որ իմ կարծիքն է. նույնիսկ ամենա"համոզված" աթեիստը Աստծո կարիք ունի: Քանզի մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհում անթիվ ու անսահման են այն հարցերը, որոնց պատասխանները մենք չունենք: Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ մեզ հարկավոր է մեկը, ում կկարողանաինք վերագրել այն ամենը, ինչը բացատրել ինքներս չենք կարողանում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Խոխման էնա, որ վաղ շրջանի քրիստոնյաները (այդ թվում Եգիպտոսի ղփթերը) նենց ոչինչ մատները մցրած ունեին մոգության մեջ: Ավելին` Աստվածաշնչում Հիսուսի որոշ բառեր մեկը մեկին բռնում են էդ վախտվա հունաեգիպտական մոգական պապիրուսների տեքստերին, Հիսուսը հռոմեական կատակոմբներում պատկերվումա մոգական փայտիկով, էդ վախտվա հերմետիկ տեքստերը (վառ օրինակ` Կորպուս Հերմետիկուսը) քրիստոնեական ազդեցություն են կրում: Ու էդ սաղ` դեռ մի կողմ թողելով ապոկրիփիկ տեքստերը:
> 
> Ավելին` միջնադարյան գրիմուարները կրկին գրված են քրիստոնեական կոնտեքստում, որոշ  /որպես կանոն ամենավատ վարկանիշ ունեցող/գրիմուարների տեքստերից պարզա, որ իրանց գրել ու օգտագործելա էդ վախտվա քրիստոնեական հոգևորականությունը: 
> 
> Բա միջնադարյան քրիստոնեական կաբբալան... միջնադարյան քրիստոնյա ալքիմիկոսները... միջները մի էրկու Հռոմի պապելա էղել:
> 
> Նենց որ, սեփական աչքի գերանը անտեսելով, ուրիշի աչքի փուշն են հանում:
> 
> *Բայց դե ինչպես գիտենք` ժամանակակից քրիստոնյաները շատ թունդ հմտացել են սեփական կրոնի պատմության փաստերին մատների արանքով նայելու գործում, ու շատ լավ են անտեսում սեփական կրոնի այն էլեմենտները, որոնք կոնկրետ իրանց անհարմար են:*


Շատ դիպուկ ես գրել, Լեո, ապրես: Մանավանդ վերջին նախադասությունը: Հնարավոր լիներ, մի քանի անգամ էլ "շնորհակալության" կոճակը կսեղմեի:

----------

Leo Negri (22.12.2010), VisTolog (22.12.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *Leo Negri*որ Հիսուսն իսկապես Աստծո որդին է, պիտի էդ մասին չասեր ինչ ա մոգերն էլ էին տենց ասում:


Բայց ինչու՞, եթե Քրիստոս ասում է, որ ինքը Աստծո որդի է` դա *իսկապես է*, և մենք պետք է հավատանք դրան: 
Իսկ եթե մոգն է ասում, որ ինքն Աստծո որդի է` դա *ստից է*, և մենք չպետք է դրան հավատանք:

----------

Leo Negri (22.12.2010), VisTolog (22.12.2010)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հիմնվելով վերոհիշյալ երեք մտքերիդ ու այն փաստի վրա, որ անգամ Մեծ Դատաստանի օրն էլ մենք իրար չենք հասկանա, զրույցը համարում եմ փակված: :))


Իզուր, սիրելի Լուսնագնաց: Բավականին հետաքրքիր զրույց էր, և հենց այդպիսի զրույցներն են ի հայտ բերում ճշմարտությունը: Եվ հետո, քո այս նախադասությունը հանգեցնում է նրան, որ քո օպոնենտը քեզ չհասկացավ: Բայց իրականությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ այդ դու չհասկացար, ավելի ճիշտ` չցանկացար հասկանալ նրան: ՈՒ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ կասեմ քեզ, սիրելիս: Եթե դու քո Աստծոն նայես քո 2000 տարեկան մտածելակերպով, ուրեմն Լեոն, ցավոք սրտի, միակ մարդը չի լինի, ում հետ դու կցանկանաս "փակել զրույցը": Լսիր այս խոսքերը, խնդրում եմ. *այսօր ծնվում է լրիվ նոր միջոց` հասկանալու քո և Աստծո փոխհարաբերությունները*: Կարող ես զարմանալ, բայց այդ նոր միջոցն էլ արդեն 2000 տարեկան է: Նրա անունն է. *Քրիստոսի Գիտակցություն*: 

Սա է այն *երկրորդ Գալուստը*, ինչի մասին ասված է մեր ամենակարևոր Գրքում: ՈՒ գիտե՞ս, թե որն է նրա առանձնահատկությունը: Քրիստոսի Գիտակցության մեջ հավատին տեղ չի հատկացված: Այդ տեղը տրված է ճանաչմանը: Քրիստոս կարիք չուներ հավատալու Աստծոն, որովհետև նա ճանաչում էր Աստծոն: Մտածիր մի պահ. դու ճանաչում ես և շատ լավ գիտես քո արյունակից եղբորը: Արդյո՞ք դու կարիք ունես հավատալու, որ նա` քո եղբայրն է: Հենց այդ մասին է ասում Քրիստոսի Գիտակցությունը: Եկել է և ասում է. "ընդունեք ինձ և դարձրեք ձերը: *Բավական է հավատալ Աստծոն, ժամանակն է ճանաչել Նրան*": Իսկ հենց որ ճանաչեցինք Աստծոն, անմիջապես կտեսնենք, թե Ով Ենք Մենք Իրականում: Եվ որ քիչ կարևոր չէ այս զրույցի համար. *բոլոր կրոնները խոսում են միևնույն Աստծո մասին, եթե նույնիսկ իրենք չեն էլ ընդունում դա*:

ՈՒ նաև հեշտությամբ կպատասխանենք Ֆրեայի տված հարցերին, որովհետև այդ մոգերն ու կախարդներն էլ, հենց մենք ենք, որ կանք:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Սա է այն երկրորդ Գալուստը, ինչի մասին ասված է մեր ամենակարևոր Գրքում:


Եթե մեկը նստեր սաղ մեսսիայի գալուստները ու աշխարհի վերջերը հաշվեր` սկսած վաղ միջնադարից, կպարզվեր, որ արդեն քսանհինգ-քսանվեցերորդ գալուստնա:
Բայց դե օ զարմանք` ոչ աշխարհի վերջա լինում, ոչ ահեղ դատաստան, ամեն ինչ ոնց շարունակվում էր, տենց էլ շարունակվումա: Իսկ դե մարդիկ նախկինի պես հավատում են կրոնական պրոպագանդիստական ստերին ու հաջորդ գալուստ/դատաստանի սպասում:




> Եվ որ քիչ կարևոր չէ այս զրույցի համար. բոլոր կրոնները խոսում են միևնույն Աստծո մասին, եթե նույնիսկ իրենք չեն էլ ընդունում դա:


Իսկ քեզ ովա իրավունք տվել դատելու տարբեր կրոնների աստվածներից` նամանավանդ եթե քո դատողությունները ուղղակիորեն հակաճառում են այդ կրոնի ծառայողների կարծիքներին, ու ավելին, այդ կրոնների ենթադրյալ աստվածների իբրև թե պաշտոնապես գրանցված խոսքերին? Իսկ դե եթե դու էն մտքին ես, որ իրանցից պայծառացած ես, ու ինչ ինչ պատճառներով ավելի մոտ ես ենթադրյալ աստծուն` ստիպված եմ հիասթափեցնել` հասարակ կրոնական էգոյի ինֆլյացիայա, բավականին տարածված հոգեբանական ֆենոմեն - դու քեզ աստված ես հորինել, ու ինքդ քեզ համոզել ես, որ իրան ճանաչում ես, սեփական աչքերում ավելի կարևոր թվալու համար: Ընդ որում անպայման չի, որ դու դա գիտակցես` ֆենոմենը որպես կանոն անգիտակցականա: 





> Քանզի մեզ շրջապատող աշխարհում անթիվ ու անսահման են այն հարցերը, որոնց պատասխանները մենք չունենք: Եվ ինչ խոսք, որ մեզ հարկավոր է մեկը, ում կկարողանաինք վերագրել այն ամենը, ինչը բացատրել ինքներս չենք կարողանում:


Շատ ավելի ազնիվա ընդունել, որ շատ բաներ չգիտես, ու փորձել սեփական ուժերով չիմացածը իմանալ, քան թե անելանելիության արհեստական վիճակ ստեղծել, հորինել աստված, ենթադրել, որ էդ աստվածը ամեն ինչ գիտի, ու սկսել սեփական ֆանտազիաները խառնել իրականության հետ:

----------

Skeptic (22.12.2010), VisTolog (22.12.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.12.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Առաջարկումեմ թեման փոխել...

Իմ համար ամենահետաքրքրող հարցը էս պահին այն է, թե եթե հավատում եք, որ մագիայի, կախարդանքի որևէ տեսակ եթե գոյություն ունի, ապա ինչու եք հավատում?

Ականատես եք եղել, թե դուք ինքներդ եք անում?  :Tongue: 

h.g. Խնդրանք. Աստվածաշնչից ու այլ դոգմատիկ գրականութոյւնից հատվածներ բերող մարդկանց չանհանգստանալ...
Նաև՝ հավատում եմ, որովհետև Տերն է պատվիրել հավատալ ու այդպես է գրված, տարբերակը եւս ցանկալի չի...
Ինչպես նաև «դեղին պրեսսայից» մեջբերումները:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Իմ համար ամենահետաքրքրող հարցը էս պահին այն է, թե եթե հավատում եք, որ մագիայի, կախարդանքի որևէ տեսակ եթե գոյություն ունի, ապա ինչու եք հավատում?


Մոգությունը կրոն չի, որ հավատի կամ չհավատալու գործ բացվի: Կամ ինքը կոնկրետ մարդու մոտ աշխատումա, ու էդ դեպքում հավատը ուզած չուզած տեղա տալիս հստակ էմպիրիկ գիտելիքի, կամ չի աշխատում, ու ոչինչով չի տարբերվում հերթական էկզոտիկ հավատալիքների հավաքածուից: Ընդ որում պետքա հստակ տարբերակել` ինչնա մոգություն, իսկ ինչը "մոգության", "շիզոտերիկայի" ու նման բաների անուններնա կրում, բայց դե հերթական անապացուցելի անհեթեթ կրոննա, ու մարդկանցա նաղդվում հերթական անապացուցելի հեքիաթների հիման վրա:

Իհարկե կան մոգական ավանդույթներ, որոնք սկիզբ առնելով այս կամ այն կրոնական մշակույթում, կրում են էդ մշակույթի բնորոշ գծերը, ու երբեմն հեշտ չի տարբերակել, որտեղա ավարտվում կրոնը ու սկսվում են էդ կրոնի պսիխոտեխնոլոգիաները: Օրինակ բուդդիստական մոգությունը արտացոլումա բուդդիստական էթիկ նորմերի մեծ մասը, քրիստոնեական գրիմուարական ավանդույթը արտացոլումա հուդաքրիստոնեական հավատալիքները, հունաեգիպտական մոգությունը ներառումա անտիկ վախտվա փիլիսոփայական պատկերացումները, իսկ ժամանակակից քաոսի մոգությունը ներառումա հոգեբանությունից, քվանտային ֆիզիկայից ու նեյրոսեմանտիկայից փոխառված կոնցեպցիաներ: Բայց դե եթե կրոնական ուղղությունների գերակշռող բազմությունը ընդամենը աստծո/աստվածների հանդեպ կույր հավատ ու ենթարկությունա պահանջում, խոստանալով, որ ահեղ դատաստանից կամ նման մի բանից հետո ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի /որպես տարբերակ` մյուս կյանքում ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի/, ապա մոգությունը իրա մաքուր, կրոնական մտքի կողմից չաղավաղված վիճակում պահանջումա լուրջ ներքին ռեսուրսներ, ամբիցիաներ ու ունակություններ, ու ոչ մի բան չի խոստանում - ընդամենը առաջարկումա մեթոդոլոգիա, որը ընդհանուր առմամբ դեռ փաստ չի, որ ամեն մեկի մոտ կաշխատի /ոնց որ ամեն մեկի մոտ չեն աշխատի երաժշտական նոտաները` նույնիսկ եթե իմանա, որ նոտան որ ստեղնի համարա/: Ոչ էլ փաստա, որ անվտանգա` եթե մարդու փսիխիկան ու կամքը բավականաչափ պատրաստ չլինեն, ոչ մի լավ բան ոչ մի մոգությունից դուրս չի գա` լավագույն դեպքում էդ սաղ կվերածվի հերթական անվնաս, ոչ մի ուժ չպարունակող հավատալիքի:




> Ականատես եք եղել, թե դուք ինքներդ եք անում?


Թե առաջինը, թե երկրորդը`վերջինը համատեղելով ալքիմիայի, գյումրեցի Գուրջիևի համակարգի ու յոգայի հետ: Արդյունքներից գոհ եմ` թե ականատես լինելու, թե սեփական պրակտիկայի:

----------

kyahi (22.12.2010), Skeptic (22.12.2010), Ֆրեյա (22.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իզուր, սիրելի Լուսնագնաց: Բավականին հետաքրքիր զրույց էր, և հենց այդպիսի զրույցներն են ի հայտ բերում ճշմարտությունը: Եվ հետո, քո այս նախադասությունը հանգեցնում է նրան, որ քո օպոնենտը քեզ չհասկացավ: Բայց իրականությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ այդ դու չհասկացար, ավելի ճիշտ` չցանկացար հասկանալ նրան: ՈՒ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչ կասեմ քեզ, սիրելիս: Եթե դու քո Աստծոն նայես քո 2000 տարեկան մտածելակերպով, ուրեմն Լեոն, ցավոք սրտի, միակ մարդը չի լինի, ում հետ դու կցանկանաս "փակել զրույցը":


Հա իմ ու իրա մտածելակերպը անհամատեղելի են (նաև քոնն էլ իմիջիայլոց):
Հիմա ես պնդում եմ, որ Աստվածաշունչը առաջին տառից մինչև վերջինը ճշմարիտ է, իսկ ինքը պնդում է հակառակը: Ու ոչ մեկիս էլ ինչ-որ փաստով համոզել չի ստացվի: Ամբողջ կյանքումս աթեիստի հետ զրուցելիս քո ասածի պես ստիպված եմ եղել «փակել թեման»: Ու համարում եմ, որ կրոնի իրական/անիրական լինելու մասին բանավիճելն պարապի զբաղմունք: Բայց դե էս անգամ էլ չդիմացա ու ներքաշվեցի:




> Լսիր այս խոսքերը, խնդրում եմ. *այսօր ծնվում է լրիվ նոր միջոց` հասկանալու քո և Աստծո փոխհարաբերությունները*: Կարող ես զարմանալ, բայց այդ նոր միջոցն էլ արդեն 2000 տարեկան է: Նրա անունն է. *Քրիստոսի Գիտակցություն*: Սա է այն *երկրորդ Գալուստը*, ինչի մասին ասված է մեր ամենակարևոր Գրքում: ՈՒ գիտե՞ս, թե որն է նրա առանձնահատկությունը: Քրիստոսի Գիտակցության մեջ հավատին տեղ չի հատկացված: Այդ տեղը տրված է ճանաչմանը: Քրիստոս կարիք չուներ հավատալու Աստծոն, որովհետև նա ճանաչում էր Աստծոն: Մտածիր մի պահ. դու ճանաչում ես և շատ լավ գիտես քո արյունակից եղբորը: Արդյո՞ք դու կարիք ունես հավատալու, որ նա` քո եղբայրն է: Հենց այդ մասին է ասում Քրիստոսի Գիտակցությունը: Եկել է և ասում է. "ընդունեք ինձ և դարձրեք ձերը: *Բավական է հավատալ Աստծոն, ժամանակն է ճանաչել Նրան*": Իսկ հենց որ ճանաչեցինք Աստծոն, անմիջապես կտեսնենք, թե Ով Ենք Մենք Իրականում: Եվ որ քիչ կարևոր չէ այս զրույցի համար. *բոլոր կրոնները խոսում են միևնույն Աստծո մասին, եթե նույնիսկ իրենք չեն էլ ընդունում դա*:
> ՈՒ նաև հեշտությամբ կպատասխանենք Ֆրեայի տված հարցերին, որովհետև այդ մոգերն ու կախարդներն էլ, հենց մենք ենք, որ կանք:


Հետաքրքիր նեոմոդեռնիստական տեսակետ էր, անկեղծ փորձեցի հասկանալ, բայց չստացվեց: Նախ չհասկացա էն մասը, որ Քրիստոսը ճանաչում էր Աստծուն :Blink: : Իմ համար Աստված ու Քրիստոսը չեն տարանջատվում ու մի էություն ունեն: Հետո ասում ես բավ է հավատալ, պետք է ճանաչել Աստծուն: Ըստ ինչի պիտի ճանաչեմ: Ասենք իմ արյունակից եղբորը կարող եմ ԴՆԹ-ի անալիզով նույնականացնել, իսկ Աստծուն ճանաչել եմ Սուրբ Գրքից ու ըստ դրա էլ հավատում եմ իմ ողջ էությամբ: Ավել էլ ինչ է պետք: Չէ որ Տեր Հիսուսն ասաց. «Երանի նրան ով չտեսած կհավատա»: Կսպասեմ արձագանքիդ: :Smile:

----------


## Leo Negri

> Հիմա ես պնդում եմ, որ Աստվածաշունչը առաջին տառից մինչև վերջինը ճշմարիտ է, իսկ ինքը պնդում է հակառակը: Ու ոչ մեկիս էլ ինչ-որ փաստով համոզել չի ստացվի: Ամբողջ կյանքումս աթեիստի հետ զրուցելիս քո ասածի պես ստիպված եմ եղել «փակել թեման»: Ու համարում եմ, որ կրոնի իրական/անիրական լինելու մասին բանավիճելն պարապի զբաղմունք: Բայց դե էս անգամ էլ չդիմացա ու ներքաշվեցի:


Դու պնդում ես, որ ես համարժեք եմ պիղծերին, վախկոտներին, ավազակներին ու մարդասպաններին: Անհիմն: Պնդում ես,  որ ես քո համայն քրիստոնեական բոբոշ սատանայի հետևից եմ գնում` կրկին անհիմն: Անհիմն պնդում ես, որ խելքի գամ, նենց տեսքով, իբր դու խելքի էկած ես, ես չէ: Պնդում ես, որ ահեղ դատաստանը հենց գա` վիճակս վատա լինելու: Ու քո գլխում միտք անգամ չի անցնում, որ կարողա իրականությունը գոնե ինչ որ պարագայում տենց չի: Ես լիովին հասկանում եմ էն աթեիսթներին, որոնց հետ "ստիպված" ես եղել թեման փակել:

----------

kyahi (22.12.2010), Skeptic (22.12.2010), VisTolog (22.12.2010), zanazan (27.05.2011)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման մոդերավորման նպատակով ժամանակավորապես փակվում է:*

----------

Apsara (30.04.2011), Moonwalker (22.12.2010), Ֆրեյա (23.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. Թեման վերաբացվում է: Ջնջվել են թեմայից դուրս և զրուցարանային 21 գրառումներ: Մնացած գրառումների զգալի մասը խմբագրվել ու մաքրվել է վիրավորական/կոնֆլիկտային/հակականոնադրական հատվածներից: 
Հետագա քննարկումների մասնակիցներին կխնդրեի զերծ մնալ թեմայից դուրս և անձական գրառումներից:

Բարի քննարկումներ:*

----------

Chuk (25.05.2011), Monk (24.05.2011), Sambitbaba (25.05.2011), Yellow Raven (25.05.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վերադառնանք մոգությանը  :Smile: 

Անկեղծորեն կիսվեմ կարծիքս. աշխարհում կան բազմաթիվ «մոգական» հետ կապված միություններ, փակ կազմակերպություններ, որոնք իրենց շարքերն են ընդունում անդամների՝ որոշակի պայմանների բավարարելու դեպքում: 

Հարց է առաջանում, թե այդ մոգական կազմակերպությունները ինչով են տարբերվում աղանդից? 
Ոչինչով էլ չեն տարբերվում... :Smile: 

«մոգերը» պայմանավորվում են, որ պետք է բոլորին ասեն, թե կախարդանքը իրական է, բայց շատ գաղտնի ու միայն ընտրյալները կարող են դա իմանալ:

Հետո քիչ-քիչ խելքներն ուտում են, հետո երբ արդեն պատրաստի մոգիկը ամբողջ հոգով հավատում է, որ հիմա իրեն իսկական մոգություն են ցույց տալու, տեղի է ունենում մոտավորապես նույնը, ինչ «Կունգ-ֆու Պանդա» մուլտֆիլմում, երբ Պանդա վերջապես հասնում է свиток-ին ու հայտնաբերում, որ նրա մեջ ոչ մի բան էլ չկա գրված  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Հետո սրան էլ են ասում՝ ախպեր, բա էտի կուտ էր, բա չէիր իմանում?? հիմա էլ դու պետք է սաղին ասես, իբր ստեղ էսիմընչեր ես տեսել, որ նոր «քյալեր» հավատան, գան ընկնեն մեր տակարդը  :Smile: 


Ալիստեր Քրոուլի - բիզնեսմեն, «եհովայի վկա», շառլատան: Գլուխը երկար ժամանակ ջարդելուց հետո կարողացավ վերջապես մոգոնել աղանդի գաղափարախոսության պես մի բան, որն օգտագործելով մինչ այսօր որոշ մարդիկ «քյալ» են որսում:

Մի հատ անեկդոտ կա մանկական: մեկը փոսի կողքը ֆռում է, ասում է, 38, 38, 38... մեկ ուրիշը մոտենում է, ասում է էս ինչ է?, ասում է մոտ արի, կասեմ: Մոտ է գալիս, հրում գցում է փոսը, ասում է, 39, 39, 39...

Մոգություն չկա  :Smile:

----------

zanazan (27.05.2011)

----------


## impression

բացարձակապես չեմ դնում կարծիքս էս պոստի մեջ, ուղղակի հարց եմ տալիս. Ֆրեյա, դու հավատում ես, որ ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է տրամաբանորեն և ֆիզիկայի օրենքներով բացատրել?  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինձ դեռ չի հանդիպել այնպիսի մի բան, որ չի բացատրվել ֆիզիկայով ու տրամաբանությամբ: Չեմ պնդում, որ չկա: Եթե կա, թող ցույց տան:

Իսկ էն ինչ «մոգերն» են կոչում մոգություն, հանգիստ տեղավորվում ա պսիխոլոգիա գիտության շրջանակներում, հոգեբանական ազդեցություն անձի վրա, նեյրոլինգվիստիկա, կոմպլեկսների ու անձնական պրոբլեմների միջոցով մարդկանց կառավարում:

Ոչ մի մոգ նույնիսկ, չի կարող ցուցադրել այնպիսի բան, որ էս պահի դրությամբ չի բացատրվում ֆիզիկայով, որովհետև այդ ամենը «գաղտնի է»  :Jpit:

----------


## impression

Եսիմ, ասենք նույն մեծ գիտնականներից ու ֆիզիկոսներից շատերը ոչ միայն տրամաբանության ու ֆիզիկայի օրենքների վրա էին հիմնվում շատ դեպքերում
նենց չի որ ես միամիտ մեռնում եմ, բայց ես հավատում եմ հրաշքներին, ու լավ կլիներ, որ դու էլ հավատայիր  :Wink:  որովհետև էն, ինչին հավատում ես, հենց դա էլ տեղի ա ունենում քեզ հետ

----------

Apsara (26.05.2011), Claudia Mori (26.05.2011), Farfalla (27.05.2011), Norton (26.05.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Անկեղծորեն կիսվեմ կարծիքս. աշխարհում կան բազմաթիվ «մոգական» հետ կապված միություններ, փակ կազմակերպություններ, որոնք իրենց շարքերն են ընդունում անդամների՝ որոշակի պայմանների բավարարելու դեպքում:


Որոնք, որպես կանոն, շատ խիստ են կանդիդատի թե բարոյական, թե ինտելեկտուալ, թե կոնկրետ կազմակերպության համակարգին համապատասխանելու առումով: Ավելին, որպես կանոն կանդիդատին տրվումա փորձաշրջան, սովորաբար մեկ տարվան մոտ, որի ժամանակ իրան կարան ցանկացած պահին դուրս հրավիրեն` կոնկրետ կազմակերպության ստանդարտներին չհամապատասխանելու համար: Տենց օրինակ բրազիլացի գրող Կոելյոյին դուրս են հրավիրել Argentum Astrum-ի բրազիլական գծից փորձությունները չանցնելու հիմնավորմամբ:

Խոսքը եվրոպական կազմակերպությունների մասինա: Չինական դաոսական դպրոցները, վուդուիստական սոսյետեները, հնդկական կաուլաները, ճապոնական միկկյոյի ուղղությունները էդ առումով շատ ավելի խիստ են:




> Հարց է առաջանում, թե այդ մոգական կազմակերպությունները ինչով են տարբերվում աղանդից?


Դե օրինակ նրանով, որ որպես կանոն մատը մատին չեն խփում կանդիդատների պահպանման համար, ինչի պատճառով էլ որպես կանոն խիստ սակավաթիվ են:
Կամ նրանով, որ ամենասկզբից սովորացնում են զգոն լինել ցանկացած տիպի սուգգեստիվ ծրագրավորման նկատմամբ, ու տենց ծրագրավորումը միանգամից տարբերել ու չեզոքացնել: Ոմանք որպես ծրագրի մաս նույնիսկ սովորացնում են, ոնց տենց ուղեղի լվացում անել, բայց դե դա արդեն իրանց էթիկ գործնա:




> «մոգերը» պայմանավորվում են, որ պետք է բոլորին ասեն, թե կախարդանքը իրական է, բայց շատ գաղտնի ու միայն ընտրյալները կարող են դա իմանալ:


Բացարձակապես այդպես չէ: 

Գաղտնիքները պայմանավորված են նրանով, որ էֆֆեկտիվ գիտելիքները ցանկացած բնագավառում պահվում են շրջանի ներսում` մի պարզ պատճառով, իրանք էֆֆեկտիվ են, ոչ մեկ չի գժվել առավոտ ցերեկով օտար մարդկանց բաժանի: Տենց օրինակ ցանկացած ճապոնական հին մարտարվեստ ունի "օկուդեն"` տվյալ դպրոցի շրջանակում գաղտնի պահվող տեխնիկաների հավաքածու, որը նույնպես ոչ ասում են "օտարներին", ոչ էլ հրատարակում հանրամատչելի գրականության մեջ:
Բացի այդ, մոգական մի շարք գաղտնիքներ ուղղակի անհնարա վերբալ փոխանցել, ու հնարավորա գաղտնիքը "գիտենալ" մենակ սեփական փորձի վրա` որպես մոգական դիսցիպլինաների գործածման տրամաբանական արդյունք:




> Հետո քիչ-քիչ խելքներն ուտում են, հետո երբ արդեն պատրաստի մոգիկը ամբողջ հոգով հավատում է, որ հիմա իրեն իսկական մոգություն են ցույց տալու, տեղի է ունենում մոտավորապես նույնը, ինչ «Կունգ-ֆու Պանդա» մուլտֆիլմում, երբ Պանդա վերջապես հասնում է свиток-ին ու հայտնաբերում, որ նրա մեջ ոչ մի բան էլ չկա գրված


Իսկական մոգական դիսցիպլինաներ տրվում են ամենասկզբում /տենց օրինակ ավանդական "Golden Dawn"-ում արդեն Նեոֆիտի լեկցիաներում մի շարք հետաքրքիր աշխատանքներ ու մեդիտացիաներ կան, իսկ կոմպետենտ օծման արարողությունը կոնկրետ էդ ավանդույթի մեջ արդեն հնարավորությունա տալիս սեփական մաշկի վրա պարզել ամեն ինչի իրականությունը/: Եթե կանդիդատին վերջիններն դուր չեն գալիս, կամ թվում են ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ, կամ ոչ իրական` ոչ մեկ չի պահում, ու չի ստիպում, որ կանդիդատը զբաղվի ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ ու իրա համար անհետաքրքիր բաներով:

Պանդայի մուլտիկում դատարկ թղթի իմաստը ինձ թվումա չես հասկացել: Իրա իմաստը էն էր, որ իսկական վարպետությունը բառերով սահմանելն անհնարա` էդքան բան:




> Հետո սրան էլ են ասում՝ ախպեր, բա էտի կուտ էր, բա չէիր իմանում?? հիմա էլ դու պետք է սաղին ասես, իբր ստեղ էսիմընչեր ես տեսել, որ նոր «քյալեր» հավատան, գան ընկնեն մեր տակարդը


Ոչ մի թակարդ չկա: Ավելին, ոչ մեկին չեն էլ խնդրում գալ ու ընկնել գոյություն չունեցող թակարդը, կամ հետագայում ստիպում, որ մնա ու տարածի "կուտը":

Խնդիրն էնա, որ որոշ գործողություններ բերում են որոշակի, սեփական մաշկի վրա չափվող հետևանքների: Ու հավատից ստեղ շատ քիչ բանա կախված` ի տարբերություն թե կրոնի, թե կրոնական աղանդների: Ու ահավոր շատ բանա կախված կոնկրետ մարդու գիտելիքներից ու հմտություններից: Էն փաստը, որ կոնկրետ քո աշխարհում նման բաներ չկան, դեռ հիմք չի ասել, որ տենց բան ընդհանրապես չկա: Մի հատ ծանոթ ֆրանսիացի այկիդոյի վարպետ նման դեպքում ասում էր` aikido works. your aikido does not.




> Ալիստեր Քրոուլի - բիզնեսմեն, «եհովայի վկա», շառլատան: Գլուխը երկար ժամանակ ջարդելուց հետո կարողացավ վերջապես մոգոնել աղանդի գաղափարախոսության պես մի բան, որն օգտագործելով մինչ այսօր որոշ մարդիկ «քյալ» են որսում:


Բիզնեսմեն չէր: Սաղ կյանքը դրսևորելա բիզնեսի նկատմամբ բացառիկ անտաղանդություն:
Եհովայի վկա չէր` չնայած ծնվել էր "պլիմության եղբայրների" քրիստոնեական աղանդին պատկանող ընտանիքում:
Շառլատան` որոշ հարցերում հստակ հա: Բացի այդ խիստ յուրահատուկ հումորի զգացողության տեր: Բայց դե նաև հանճարեղ մոգ` չնայած բոլոր սեփական բացասական հատկանիշների: 




> Մի հատ անեկդոտ կա մանկական: մեկը փոսի կողքը ֆռում է, ասում է, 38, 38, 38... մեկ ուրիշը մոտենում է, ասում է էս ինչ է?, ասում է մոտ արի, կասեմ: Մոտ է գալիս, հրում գցում է փոսը, ասում է, 39, 39, 39...


- Լյուբա, ամենուրեք թակարդներ են! (հայտնի սովետական կինոնկար)




> Մոգություն չկա


Բնականաբար: Քո աշխարհում մոգության նշույլ անգամ չկա:

----------


## impression

> Գաղտնիքները պայմանավորված են նրանով, որ էֆֆեկտիվ գիտելիքները ցանկացած բնագավառում պահվում են շրջանի ներսում` մի պարզ պատճառով, իրանք էֆֆեկտիվ են, ոչ մեկ չի գժվել առավոտ ցերեկով օտար մարդկանց բաժանի: Տենց օրինակ ցանկացած ճապոնական հին մարտարվեստ ունի "օկուդեն"` տվյալ դպրոցի շրջանակում գաղտնի պահվող տեխնիկաների հավաքածու, որը նույնպես ոչ ասում են "օտարներին", ոչ էլ հրատարակում հանրամատչելի գրականության մեջ:
> Բացի այդ, մոգական մի շարք գաղտնիքներ ուղղակի անհնարա վերբալ փոխանցել, ու հնարավորա գաղտնիքը "գիտենալ" մենակ սեփական փորձի վրա` որպես մոգական դիսցիպլինաների գործածման տրամաբանական արդյունք:


հա, որովհետև իրենք շատ ավելի ճիշտ ու խորն են գիտակցում էն պարզ ճշմարտությունը, որ "ինֆորմացիան ուժ է"

----------


## Leo Negri

> Ոչ մի մոգ նույնիսկ, չի կարող ցուցադրել այնպիսի բան, որ էս պահի դրությամբ չի բացատրվում ֆիզիկայով, որովհետև այդ ամենը «գաղտնի է»


Իրականում պատճառը գաղտնիությունը չի: Ոչ մի մոգ կոնկրետ քեզ ոչ մի մոգական բան ցույց չի տա ուղղակի էն պատճառով, որ իրան չի հետաքրքրում քո կարծիքը էդ առումով, ինքը չի փորձում քեզ որևէ կերպ ներքաշի իրա զբաղմունքների ոլորտ, ոչ էլ դու նման մարդու համար որևէ բան ես ներկայացնում, որ քեզ ինչ որ բան ցույց տա զուտ անձնական սիմպատիայից դրդված /ոնց որ օրինակ Քրոուլին սեփական կնոջը Եգիպտոսում սիլֆեր էր ցույց տալիս/:

Նույն կերպ եթե մոտենաս ասենք Կիտանո սենսեյին /ինձ երբևէ մարտարվեստ սովորացրած ամենաթունդ վարպետներից մեկնա/ ու պահանջես, որ "պրիյոմ" քեզ ցույց տա, կամ առավել ևս սովորացնի, լավագույն դեպքում մեղմ դուրս կհրավիրի ու խորհուրդ կտա գալ պարապմունքի: Ինքը իրա "մոգությունը" պահումա մենակ աշակերտների համար:

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական.** Sambitbaba մասնակցի թեմայից դուրս գրառումն ու դրա արձագանքը տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան թեմա:
Կխնդրեի այսուհետ դուրս չգալ թեմայի քննարկման բուն նյութի սահմաններից:*

----------

Jarre (26.05.2011)

----------


## Apsara

ես որ հավատում եմ մոգությանը  :Smile:  երբ ինչ-որ բան շատ ես ցանկանում և այն կատարվում է, կամ հիվանդ հարազատիդ երգով բուժում ես, էլ ոնց ասես մեկ բառով, եթե  ոչ մոգություն /չնայած իմ հայացքների և գիտելիքների համար մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ ա հնչում/

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Չէի ուզում գրել էս թեմայում: Պատճառն այն է, որ ինքս հավատում եմ մոգությանը և երբեք չեմ քննարկում այն հաստատելու, կամ հեքելու համար: Ամեն ոք իրավունք ունի կարծիքի: Ֆրեյան նույպես, բայց…  :Smile:  իմ սիրելի մուլտի հետ համեմատական տանել, բացատրելու համար մոգերի շառլատանությունը… սա չմարսվեց  :Smile: 



> ինչ «Կունգ-ֆու Պանդա» մուլտֆիլմում, երբ Պանդա վերջապես հասնում է свиток-ին ու հայտնաբերում, որ նրա մեջ ոչ մի բան էլ չկա գրված


Պանդային է հանձնված свиток-ում իրոք ոչինչ չկար գրված, քանզի՝ այն հայելի էր… Ընդունիր, որ հսկայական տարբերություն կա, հայելուն և դատարկ թղթին նայելու միջև… եթե, իհարկե, նայողն ինքը դատարկությունը չէ…

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Leo Negri, քո նկարագրած մոգությունը /մարտարվեստ, մեդիտացիա, մոգական ռիտուալներ..../ իրականում ոչ թե մոգություն է, այլ մարդու չբացահայտված հնարավորությունների օգտագործում, մարդու պսիխիկ էներգիայի օգտագործում, հոգեբանական վարժանք: 

Մարդ կա, մոգություն ասելով հասկանում ա ճակատագիր ու դրա անսպասելի ելևէջները, 15րդ դարում որպես մոգություն կընդունեին ֆանարիկը, միքսեռը ու ֆենը: 

Գուցե ամեն մարդու համար մոգությունը իր հասկացածն է  :Wink: 

Հ.գ.  :Smile:  Պարզ է, որ հեռուստատեսությամբ ռեկլամ չեն տալու՝ եկեք գրվեք մեր գաղտնի մոգական միություն  :Smile: 
Էնպես են անում, որ հետաքրքրվեն մարդիկ, բայց գաղտնի լինի, իսկ գաաղտնիքը միշտ էլ ձգում է մարդկանց:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Մոգություն ու նման մութ բառեր չեմ սիրում, ինձ համար կան հրաշքներ և հրաշագործություն հասկացողությունները, երբ կարողանում ես քո բոլոր հնարավորությունները ուղղել մեկ բարի նպատակի ուղղությամբ ու հասնում ես դրան, որովհետև բացի հավատալը նաև կոնկրետ գործողություններ ես անում: Հրաշք եմ անվանում, քանի որ երբ հասնում ես մի բանի, որը շատ դեպքերում անհասանելի է թվում, դա իրոք որ հրաշք է, հետո դա արդեն քեզ համար հրաշք չի դիտվում, քանի որ արդեն ավելի բարդ բաների, այլ` դեռևս անիրական հրաշքների ես ձգտում ու այդպես շարունակ: Բոլոր դեպքերում էլ օգտագործում ես Աստծո կողմից քեզ շնորհված քո բանականությունն ու գիտելիքները  :Smile:

----------

Ֆրեյա (27.05.2011)

----------


## Leo Negri

> Leo Negri, քո նկարագրած մոգությունը /մարտարվեստ, մեդիտացիա, մոգական ռիտուալներ..../ իրականում ոչ թե մոգություն է, այլ մարդու չբացահայտված հնարավորությունների օգտագործում, մարդու պսիխիկ էներգիայի օգտագործում, հոգեբանական վարժանք:


Ֆրեյա, պետք չի մոգության տակ հասկանալ կինոներում տեսածը, հետո դա վերագրել կազմակերպություններին, որոնց մասին պատկերացում անգամ չունես, կամ ասենք Քրոուլիին, ու զարմանալ, որ կինոներում տեսած հեքիաթները իրական աշխարհում չկան: Նույն Քրոուլին, պետքա նշել, Գոեթիայի սեփական նախաբանում փորձումա դևերի էվոկացիայի /լատ. evocatio - դուրս կանչել բառից/ ժամանակ ստացած մոգական էֆֆեկտները վերագրել մարդու ուղեղի աշխատանքին: Ավելի ուշ գործերում իհարկե ստիպվածա լինում հրաժարվել նման հայացքներից, ու ավելի լայն ու օբյեկտիվ նայել հարցին:
Բայց դե իհարկե, "չեմ կարդացել, բայց քննադատում եմ" մոտեցումը բավականին հաճախ հանդիպող բանա:

Թե ներքին էներգիան, թե հոգեբանական լրջագույն վարժանքը, թե մեդիտացիաները ցանկացած իրան հարգող թե ավանդական, թե ժամանակակից մոգական ավանդույթի բաղկացուցիչ մաս են: Ուրիշ բան, որ ամեն ինչ դրանցով չի սահմանափակվում, ու միայն սկսվումա:




> Մարդ կա, մոգություն ասելով հասկանում ա ճակատագիր ու դրա անսպասելի ելևէջները, 15րդ դարում որպես մոգություն կընդունեին ֆանարիկը, միքսեռը ու ֆենը:


Ցանկացած բավականաչափ զարգացած տեխնոլոգիա չի տարբերվում մոգությունից - Արթուր Քլարք:




> Գուցե ամեն մարդու համար մոգությունը իր հասկացածն է


Բնականաբար, երբ վիճաբանող մարդիկ մատը մատին չեն խփում թեմային մի քիչ մոտիկից ծանոթանալու համար, այն վերածվումա ամեն մարդու յուրովի անհիմն հասկացածի:

Մի հատ շատ խելոք ծանոթ մարդ մոգությունը հայելու հետ էր համեմատում: Ասելա թե եթե մարդ մեջը տեսնումա չարիք, կամ քցողական միտումներ` իսկը ժամանակնա մի քիչ ավելի ուշադիր նայել սեփական ճնշված կոմպլեքսներին:




> Հ.գ.  Պարզ է, որ հեռուստատեսությամբ ռեկլամ չեն տալու՝ եկեք գրվեք մեր գաղտնի մոգական միություն


Ի տարբերություն նույն աղանդներին: Ավելին` թերթիկներ ու ամսագրեր էլ չեն բաժանում, ու ընդհանրապես խորապես թքած ունեն, ով իրանց մասին կիմանա, ով չէ, ով կմիանա, ով չէ:
Օրինակ հիմա խոսում ես "կազմակերպություններից", բայց կոնկրետ անունների տեղյակ չես: Ոչ էլ հասցեների, որոնցով կարաս դիմես:




> Էնպես են անում, որ հետաքրքրվեն մարդիկ, բայց գաղտնի լինի, իսկ գաաղտնիքը միշտ էլ ձգում է մարդկանց:


Ֆրեյա, պետք չի մարդկանց վերագրել գոյություն չունեցող մոտիվացիաներ: Էնպես չեն անում` ինչքան էլ քեզ դուր չգա տենց մտածել: 
Կոնկրետ գաղտնիքի կողմից ձգված մարդկանց կցրեն առաջին իսկ հարցազրույցից հետո, խորհուրդ տալով գաղտնիք փնտրել այլուր:

----------

Meme (27.05.2011)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կսպասեմ արձագանքիդ:


Հաճույքով, սիրելի Մուն: Բայց կառաջարկեի մեկ ուրիշ տեղ ընտրել խոսակցության համար, քանզի.
ա. - Արդեն ունեմ մեկ զգուշացում թեմայից դուրս գրառման համար;
բ. -  Եկ չանշնորհքանանք ծայրահեղ աստիճանի և Լեոյի զահլեն չտանենք այս արժանապատիվ թեմայում:

----------

Moonwalker (29.05.2011), VisTolog (29.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Հավանաբար այս թեման է ամենահարմարը տեղադրելու այս տեսանութերը.

Ի՞նչ է սա ?

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Հավանաբար այս թեման է ամենահարմարը տեղադրելու այս տեսանութերը.
> 
> Ի՞նչ է սա ?


Իսկ ի՞նչ պետք ա լինի, սովորական ֆոկուսների, մենակ թե ի տարբերություն տնայնագործական ֆոկուսների, սրանք շատ թանկ ու որակյալ էֆեկտներով են արված:

Օրինակ առաջին վիդեոյում ինքը քայլում է թափանցիկ պլաստմասսայի կամ ապակյա լիստերի վրայով, բայց կողքից էն տպավորությունն ա, որ քայլում ա ջրի վրա: Իսկ վերջին վիդեոյում ձեռքի վրա կամ հատուկ կրեմ կամ սոսինձ ա քսած հաստ շերտով, կամ էլ հատուկ մատերիալ ա կպցրած: Ամեն դեպքում ինքը ձեռքը հաստատ չի կտրել  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (01.07.2011), Leo Negri (01.07.2011), Skeptic (30.06.2011), Valentina (07.07.2011), VisTolog (01.07.2011)

----------


## հովարս

> Իսկ ի՞նչ պետք ա լինի, սովորական ֆոկուսների, մենակ թե ի տարբերություն տնայնագործական ֆոկուսների, սրանք շատ թանկ ու որակյալ էֆեկտներով են արված:
> 
> Օրինակ առաջին վիդեոյում ինքը քայլում է թափանցիկ պլաստմասսայի կամ ապակյա լիստերի վրայով, բայց կողքից էն տպավորությունն ա, որ քայլում ա ջրի վրա: Իսկ վերջին վիդեոյում ձեռքի վրա կամ հատուկ կրեմ կամ սոսինձ ա քսած հաստ շերտով, կամ էլ հատուկ մատերիալ ա կպցրած: Ամեն դեպքում ինքը ձեռքը հաստատ չի կտրել


Ռուֆուս ջան, էտ որ տրյուկ է հասկանալի է, ուղղակի սրան համարում են ''.....'' շատ բաներ է անում ընդհուպ օդ է վերանում:

----------


## Freeman

> Ռուֆուս ջան, էտ որ տրյուկ է հասկանալի է, ուղղակի սրան համարում են ''.....'' շատ բաներ է անում ընդհուպ օդ է վերանում:


Բայց ինչքան գիտեմ ինքն էլ ասում,որ ուղղակի ֆոկուս ա,համենայն դեպս մի երկու ամիս առաջ MTV-ով ասեց(թե՞ էդ ինքը չէր :Think: )

----------


## matakarar.am

ես ել չեմ հավատում :Think:

----------


## Varzor

> Միջին վիճակագրական սովորական մարդուն եթե հարցնեք, արդյոք հավատում է աշխարհում մոգերի, կախարդների գոյությանը, հավանաբար՝ կպատասխանի, որ ոչ։ Այդ ամենը համարվում է հեքիաթների, ֆենտեզիի կատեգորիա։
> Ընդ որում, չեմ ուզում, որ հիպնոզ, հոգեբանական ազդեցություն, տելեպատիա եւ նման տեսակի այլ կարողությունները դասենք մոգությանը։ Եկեք դեռևս հեռու թողնենք դրանք առանձին թեմայի համար։
> Մոգություն/կախարդանք ասելով ես հասկանում գործողությունը, որի ժամանակ մարդը (կամ մարդ համարվող որևէ էակ  ) կարողանում է .
> 1. Նյութեղեն առարկաների, իրերի, նյութի եւ նյութի մասնիկների վրա ազդել առանց ֆիզիկական կոնտակտի եւ ֆիզիկապես գործողություն/աշխատանք կատարելու,
> 2. Կարողանում է նյութերի վրա ներգործել եւ իրականացնել որակական կամ քանակական փոփոխություններ (օրինակ, ջրից գինի սարքել, քարից՝ ոսկի, տրանսֆորմացիա...)
> 3. Կարողանում են հաղթահարել գրավիտացիան, հատել ժամանակ եւ տարածություն 
> 4. Մնացածը, ինչի մասին գրվել ու ասվել է միֆերում, լեգենդներում, պատմության մեջ, կրոնական աղբյուրներում 
> Դասակարգումս ահավոր տապոռային ա, գիտեմ, բայց եթե հիմա սկսեմ թվարկել բոլոր կախարդական երևույթները նշվածս աղբյուրներից, կարող ա մի քանի տասնյակ տարիների գիտահետազոտական աշխատանք պահանջվի 
> Մասնավորապես ինձ մի հարց ա հուզում. եթե այս նշածս ավելի շուտ հեքիաթային–առասպելային բնույթի երևույթները գոյութոյւն չունեն, որտեղից են առաջացել այդքան հեքիաթները, լեգենդները.... ինչ–որ մեկի մտքով ուղղակի անցել է, ֆանտազիայի արդյունք է՞՞՞ 
> ...


Դասկարգումդ վատը չի`
1. Այ դասին է դասվում տելեկինեզը` հեռավորության վրա առարկաները տեղաշարժելու (երբեմն դեֆորմացնելու) ունակությունը: Չնայած, որ կան այդպիսի ունակություններով մարդիք, բայց էլի համարվում է հեքիաթ  :Smile:  Իսկ տրանսֆորմացիաները ավելի շատ 4-րդ կատեգորիայի մեջ են տեղավորվում:
2. Ամենաուժեղ "մոգություն" է, որի հիման վրա է զարգացել համարյա ամբողջ ներկայիս քիմիան  :Smile: 
3. Լրիտացիա` ասում են որ յոգերը կարողանում են դա անել, բաց էլի հեքիաթ է համարվում:
4. ...

Այ էս 4-րդ կատեգորիան (միֆեր և լեգենդներ) լիովին բացատրելի և իրական փաստերից եկող, ինչպես նաև երևակայությամբ համեմված պատմություններ են:
Օրինակ, ասենք 15-րդ դարի մարդուն տվեք ներկայիս բջջային հեռախոսը: Ձեր կարծիքով ինչպես կնարագրի այն? Էլ չեմ ասում մի 2000 տարի առաջ ապրած մարդուն (չնայած նկարագրությունները այնքան էլ չեն տարբերվի):

Ասեմ, որ հիմա նույնիսկ ակադեմիաներ կան, որտեղ գիտական հիմունքների և տեսությունների հետ շաղկապված ուսումնասիրում են միստիկ և մետաֆիզիկական երևույթները: Չնայած այդ ակադեմիաները ու դպրոցները պաշտոնական չեն, բայց այնպիսի խելացի և տաղանդավոր անդամներ ու սաներ ունեն, որ կարելի է զարմանալ:

Ամեն դեպքում գիտության տեսանկյունից ոչ մի կերպ, նույնիսկ տեսականորեն չբացատրվող երևույթները համարվում են միստիկա և հեքիաթ ու լեգենդ:
Ուղղակի գիտնականների մեծամասնության սահմանափակ և կարծրացած ուղեղներում չի կարողանում տեղավորվել այն ինֆորմացիան, որ րենց մեջ պարունակում են լեգենդները ու միֆերը:
Էլ չեմ ասում վհուկները, մոգերը կախարդական և միստիկ էակները:

Անձամբ ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր ցիվիլիզացիան երկրի վրա ոչ առաջինն է, ոչ վերջինը: Ինչպես նաև համոզված եմ, որ մենակ Երկիր մոլորակը չի, որ ցիվիլ է, կալ էլ մենակ մեր չափողականություն չի, որ զարգացած է ու կյանք կա: Ուստի նախկին (նախկինի-նախկին) ցիվիլիզացիաների տեխնոլոգիական հետքերը, այլ չափողականությունների և այլ եկվոր ցիվիլիզացիաների հետքերը, մեր ցիվիլիզացիայի "օրորոցում" ընկալվել և նկարագրվել են միֆերի. լեգենդների ու հեքիաթների տեսքով:
Դրա համար էլ պատահական չէ, որ համաշխարհային բոլոր կրոններում, դիցարաններում, լեգենդներում ու հեքիաթներում կան որոշակի կրկնվող կերպարներ, էպիզոդներ ու երևույթներ:

համոզված եմ նաև, որ գիտությունը դեռևս շատ քիչ բան գիտի էներգետիկ մատերիայիների մասին, դրան ազդեցության և կառավարման մասին: Բայց կան մարդիք, որոնք գիտեն, կամ բնատուր ունակություն ունեն այդ մատերիաների հետ շփվելու ու նունիսկ կառավարելու:
Դասական մոտեցմամբ կա էներգետիկ  ունակությունների 4 ասպարեզ, որոնք դրսևորվում են ֆիզիկական մակարդակում.
1. Տելեպատիկ երևությներ - հեռավորության վրա մարդու (նաև կենադանիների) մտքեր կարդալ, հաղորդակցվել, ազդել մտքերի ընթացքի և գիտակցության վրա:
2. Տելեկինետիկ երևույթներ - առանց ֆիզիկական շփման մատերիային վրա ազդել գրավիտացիոն և ֆիզիկական ազդեցությամբ:
3. Տելեպորտացիա - տարածության ակնթարթային հաղթահարում
4. Լևիտացիա - գրավիտացիոն ուժերի հաղթահարում առանց հակազդող ուժերի կիրառման:

Բացի սրանցից կա նաև, այսպես կոչված "կիրառական մոգությունը"` տարբեր իրերի և պարագաների օգտագործումը:
Օրինակ` անտեղյակ մարդուն աճպարարը հրաշքներ է գործում  :Wink:  իսկ աճպարարությունից տեղյակ մարդու համար նմանատիպ հրաշքը ընդամենը աճպարարություն է: Անտեղյակ մարդը նույնիսկ չի մտածում, որ այդ ամենը արվել է ոչ ճարպկության և տեխնիկայի հաշվին:
Ասեմ ավելին, աճպարարությունը ճնվել է հենց մոգությանը նմանակելու կամ մոգության պատրանք ստեղծելու ցանկությունից:

Ամեն դեպքում, հատուկ և գաղտնի ծառայություները միշտ էլ միստիկ և մոգական երևույթները հնարավորության սահմաններում ուսումնասիրել են, պետկ եղած ժամանակ` օգտագործել ու թաքցրել:

----------

